# Whats a bad name for a bike club?



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What about:

Bunch of Bitches b.c.
Flea Market b.c.
Bratz Riderz b.c.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

socios
































j/k


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol I knew someone was going to say that. I was expecting that from Noe.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

twisted fantasy l.b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 22 2005, 01:35 PM
> *twisted fantasy l.b.c.
> [snapback]3458744[/snapback]​*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 22 2005, 12:35 PM
> *twisted fantasy l.b.c.
> [snapback]3458744[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I forgot about that one. What about Hot Potato b.c.?


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Tru-Rydars B/c Sorry Just Lowriding but England Is Not The Best Place For Lowriders


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

HOW ABOUT "HAZA_DESIGNS" B.C. :0 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@Jul 22 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Tru-Rydars B/c Sorry Just Lowriding but England Is Not The Best Place For Lowriders
> [snapback]3458915[/snapback]​*


shut the fuck up you stupid fuck, you don't know what you are talking about. Tru-Rydaz is a car club anyway... :uh: retard.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

cojidos b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jul 22 2005, 01:01 PM
> *HOW ABOUT "HAZA_DESIGNS" B.C. :0 !!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3458962[/snapback]​*


There wasa a club with that name out thhere but they changed it to We Keep Losing b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

magic valley :ugh:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

La Cucaracha B.C.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

bikes R us bc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sissybar b.c. ?


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

The No-Name Taiwan Framez Club


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

HOW ABOUT ALL THE STUPID TERMS EVERYONE HERE USE'S LIKE:
DROS
MY LO-LO

OR HOW ABOUT "I WANNA BE A REAL LOWRIDER, SO BADD!!!" BIKE CLUB


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i think i'm gonna get a bratz bike but really want an aztlan b.c.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Rolling till the tires go flat then we'll pump them up again B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

super twisters b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

finest kreations


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2005, 02:26 PM
> *lol I knew someone was going to say that. I was expecting that from Noe.
> [snapback]3458654[/snapback]​*


LOL, i thought about doing it but........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Solo bike club


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Solo Riders BC


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

We didn't steal them LBC :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

whats the L in LBC?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jul 22 2005, 05:44 PM
> *whats the L in LBC?
> [snapback]3460452[/snapback]​*


lowrider you stupid fucking newbie


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

then why the fuck are so many lowrider bike clubs just with BC


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Maybe because some of the bikes in the club arent lowriders? Maybe their customs or choppers, or restorations?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jul 22 2005, 05:52 PM
> *then why the fuck are so many lowrider bike clubs just with BC
> [snapback]3460522[/snapback]​*


it's because twisted fantasy are pissy about what bikes are in their shit little club


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

wegae b.c.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

bike club bc


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Star Wars B.C.


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

WET FANTASIES B.C. .......JK.......JK....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

ass jammers b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

street customs bike club


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 24 2005, 11:36 AM
> *street customs bike club
> [snapback]3469348[/snapback]​*


HEY NOT BAD


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Strippers B.C.


----------



## 91CADDY (Jul 17, 2005)

Rydin Rollaz b.c.


----------



## Lil' Jon (Aug 12, 2004)

GET CRUNK B.C.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

tru-rydaz b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Get On My Level B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Going No Where b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it ain't happening b.c.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

str8 haterz BC :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Jul 25 2005, 07:59 AM
> *tru-rydaz b.c.
> [snapback]3473473[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Jul 25 2005, 07:59 AM
> *tru-rydaz b.c.
> [snapback]3473473[/snapback]​*


www.hater.com :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

keep it gayster B.c.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

dont hat on twisted fantsay


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Jul 30 2005, 11:10 AM
> *dont hat  on twisted fantsay
> [snapback]3510413[/snapback]​*


too late :0


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

Rim Job B.C.


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2005, 01:08 PM
> *What about:
> 
> Bunch of Bitches b.c.
> ...


delinquentes


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Jul 30 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Rim Job B.C.
> [snapback]3510799[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

WHO?! Mike Jones B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

super sized b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just lowriding b.c.


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2005, 01:54 PM
> *super sized b.c.
> [snapback]3510941[/snapback]​*


 :uh: how about big mac bike club


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

lowrider bike bike club


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 30 2005, 12:55 PM
> *:uh: how about big mac bike club
> [snapback]3510945[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

how about.... I'm To Fat To Ride My Bike So I Make A Full Custom Instead B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jul 30 2005, 01:00 PM
> *how about.... I'm To Fat To Ride My Bike So I Make A Full Custom Instead B.C.
> [snapback]3510958[/snapback]​*


Im a fat ass and I claim that I dont ride my show bike so I wont mess it up. b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 01:55 PM
> *just lowriding b.c.
> [snapback]3510944[/snapback]​*


that's good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is getting out of hand, hahahaha


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 02:05 PM
> *this is getting out of hand b.c.
> [snapback]3510974[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 01:05 PM
> *this is getting out of hand, hahahaha
> [snapback]3510974[/snapback]​*


crooked rim b.c :uh: j/p :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2005, 03:07 PM
> *crooked rim b.c  :uh:  j/p  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3510978[/snapback]​*


:happysad:  :tears:

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i paint my bike once a week and i live in england B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

we never win bike club


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 02:14 PM
> *i paint my bike once a week and i live in england B.C
> [snapback]3510998[/snapback]​*


you stupid fuck. i have yellow fenders now :0 B.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 01:14 PM
> *i paint my bike once a week and i live in england B.C
> [snapback]3510998[/snapback]​*


lol!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't know how to relace rims b.c.

crooked rim ryders b.c.

under construction b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just to get beat b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Rust Buckets B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have nothing else to do b.c.

How many of our members are virgins b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

built to lose b.c. 

hahahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I have nothing else to do b.c.
> 
> How many of our members are virgins b.c.
> [snapback]3511028[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm a stupid christian B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bike looks like a candy cane b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i have no friends and i'm almost transparent b.c. 

hahahahaha


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i think i'm an amazing painter b.c.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 02:27 PM
> *my bike looks like a candy cane b.c.
> [snapback]3511048[/snapback]​*


a candy cane bike... :roflmao:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

sooper dooper bike club!



oops sooper dooper bike club fo LIFE!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Chainless B.C..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jul 23 2005, 02:34 AM
> *finest kreations
> [snapback]3459923[/snapback]​*



:twak:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 07:56 PM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3511682[/snapback]​*


haha yea


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 11:58 PM
> *lowrider bike bike club
> [snapback]3510950[/snapback]​*



Noe's Only BC :roflmao:


Flat Tire BC :ugh:

Viagra BC

Beavis and Butthead BC

Tonka Toyz BC

Funk Master Flex BC 

BMX BC

I have a bike so I want to join a club BC

We're all Haters BC

Poser BC

Low Ballz BC

Sno Ballz BC :roflmao:

Pretty Ladyz BC (unless its all hynas  )

3rd Place Only BC

Piss our Pants BC

Drunken Dumbass BC :thumbsup:

Lost my ass in Vegas so I gotta sell my bike BC

Sam Levitz BC (hey at least you'd get free props from Sam Levitz) :roflmao:

Pennypinchers BC

Compromizin Few BC

Low Quality BC

Rusty Wheel BC

Chipped Paint BC

Cheap Platerz BC

Never taking a Trophy BC

Enron BC :ugh: (again, more free club shirts  )

Eatin Dirt BC

Skanky Ass Hoe BC

$5 hooker BC

Gayers Only BC oops my bad Ali didn't mean to throw your club in thur :roflmao:

No Money BC 

Convicited Criminals BC

Layitlow.com BC 

Generic BC


:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Forgot these:

Dunkin Doughnuts BC

Kmart Ballerz BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2005, 12:07 AM
> *crooked rim b.c  :uh:  j/p  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3510978[/snapback]​*



Spoke a Day BC :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 12:21 AM
> *just to get beat b.c.
> [snapback]3511022[/snapback]​*



Just for Wristbands BC :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

seatless riders b.c.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

wallmart b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mom paid for it b.c.

Christmas present b.c.

Birthday present b.c.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

layitlow b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish I would place at a car show this year b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If I dont win my parents will beat me again b.c.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

winner in moms eyes b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pocket Pool Champs BC :roflmao:

Star Trekkies BC

Store Bought Customz BC

Acne Face BC

Bimbo Hoe BC

Taco Bell BC

Nacho Bike BC :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

those are some funny names guys, i'm laughing out loud here


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey tony, how could you forget, 

I Work At Krispy Kreme B.C.

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 04:56 AM
> *hey tony, how could you forget,
> 
> I Work At Krispy Kreme B.C.
> ...



Don't remind me  

I have a shytty Job BC :tears:

Revenge of the Nerds BC

Nerdy Noe's Cruizers BC :roflmao:

Cruizin for Cheap Hoes BC

Ride my Pony BC :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No Imagination BC

Clueless Idiots BC

Not Rollin BC

Prison Hoe BC

Fudge Packers BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Scruffy Huffy BC

Nut Sac Ryders BC

Tony Ho's Hoes BC :scrutinize:

Nalgas Malo BC

No Creations BC

Dead Broke BC :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm a big Narc BC :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Getting In Debt b.c.

moving jobs to the East Coast B.c. :biggrin:

Deeper in the Hole B.C.

Tony & Matt B.C. :roflmao:

Tombstone Finally Bites the Dust B.C.

I miss the Dolphin Fender B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 05:25 AM
> *Getting In Debt b.c.
> 
> moving jobs to the East Coast B.c. :biggrin:
> ...



:twak: 

:roflmao:

Suckin Nutz BC

I'm a big Dork BC

Ballin for Ballz BC :dunno:

My hoe turned ***** BC :roflmao:

Achin Nutz BC

Prostate Cancer BC :ugh: 

Rusty Nipple BC


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:uh: :twak:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Last Prophecy B.C
Non Profit B.C
Eddie Machado B.C
Luca's B.C
Halo B.C
Super Mario B.C
B.E.T B.C


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

eddie machado, hahahahahaha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2005, 05:35 AM
> *Last Prophecy B.C
> Non Profit B.C
> Eddie Machado B.C
> ...


Rec's Wrecks BC :ugh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Parade B.C
Osama B.C
Best Of Show B.C
My name is TonyO B.C
R.KellY B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2005, 06:13 AM
> *Parade B.C
> Osama B.C
> Best Of Show B.C
> ...



My name is Tony HO BC :biggrin: 

Worst of Show BC :tears:

0 Points BC :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

lights out b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

we're from texas b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gunnin for 3rd BC :0 

Participant Ribbon Rollerz BC :happysad:

We got Warrants BC :ugh:

Gunshot Wounds BC

Hepatitus C BC :ugh:

Herpies from Hoez BC 

Spankin Monkey BC

Traffic Dispute BC

We get fingered BC :ugh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

DJ Latin B.C
Noe's Customs B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 06:32 AM
> *we're from texas and can't hang with Cali and AZ b.c.
> [snapback]3512571[/snapback]​*


No Hope BC :tears:

Stolen Bike BC (displays only no bikes) :0 

They pay me NOT to show BC 

No Shows BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

honorable mention b.c. hahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the title stays in texas, again B.C.

AZ can't hang B.C. 

Cali is still 2nd B.C.

Congrats on your 3rd Place tony B.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

I lost to the Elite bike b.c.

Cremator cremated me b.c.

tony gets revenge b.c.

tony might win sweepstakes b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

You Win B.C
My computer suck's B.C
Internet B.C ps computer must be 2003-200? W/Windows xp
I got five on it B.C
We paid the judge B.C
We belong together B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2005, 06:35 AM
> *DJ Latin B.C
> Noe's Customs B.C
> [snapback]3512603[/snapback]​*



Oh shyt that's just cold :roflmao:

Unhonorable Mention BC 

Take it from Behind BC

We're all Haterz BC 

Unsponsored BC 

Clean Hoe BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

training wheels b.c.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

Ku Klux Klan BC

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2005, 06:42 AM
> *You Win B.C
> My computer suck's B.C
> Internet B.C ps computer must be 2003-200? W/Windows xp
> ...



True dat, or better yet:

My cousin's a Judge BC (bastards gave me 2nd place to a street custom bike!!) 

I only show if its Fixed BC :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

illegal aliens bike club


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

flat tires and a loose chain bike club


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

git r done bc


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Noe the Pimp BC

Here's two of his members :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Misrpresentin BC

Gangbanger's Crew BC :nono:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 06:41 AM
> *I lost to the Elite bike b.c.
> 
> Cremator cremated me b.c.
> ...



Tony's 2nd Best BC :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ali's tia's bike club


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

My Mom is a Crackwhore BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 06:47 AM
> *ali's tia's bike club
> [snapback]3512677[/snapback]​*



Ali's Cream Puff ass BC :roflmao:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

I stole my bike BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

TonyO for President B.C
I'm a Balla B.C
Payless B.C
Only 159.95 bicycles B.C
Playstation 2 B.C
Grand Theft Bicycle B.C


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Jul 30 2005, 08:48 PM
> *My Mom is a Crackwhore BC
> [snapback]3512680[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rice Ice BC :thumbsdown:

Bleached Ass BC :roflmao:

Scrapin Ass BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

united in losing b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

orale b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ebay Bikes BC :ugh:

Welfare Abuser BC :nono:

Blue Light Special BC 

Clearance Rack Rollerz BC

Thrift Store Pimpin BC  

Swap Meet Ryders BC

Yard Sale Customs BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

REC-Noe from texas-TonyO B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 30 2005, 09:53 PM
> *REC-Noe from texas-TonyO B.C
> [snapback]3512720[/snapback]​*


only we're posting b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Welfare Cheese BC :happysad:

Always Under Construction BC :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

8 pages of names b.c.

prestame dinero b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm in a gang B.C
I will pay you not to show so I can get first place B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What's a bad name for a bike club BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Spurs Are Champions Again b.c.

no hopes for trophies b.c.

maybe a participation ribbon b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We buy all our Trophies BC

Wrong Class BC

No Class BC

Unfit parents BC :nono:

Torn Clothes but my bike is pimped out BC :thumbsup: (Raises hand) :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's funny REC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 06:58 AM
> *Spurs Are Champions Again b.c.
> 
> no hopes for trophies b.c.
> ...



Spurs paid the refs BC 

Suns are True Winners BC  

AZ Cardinal Fans BC :ugh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Got Milk B.C
Do you want to use my part so you can win first B.C
Just Lie B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Spurs paid the refs BC
> 
> Suns are True Winners BC
> ...



Suns choke again b.c.

Cardinals, please, hahahaha b.c.

how bout them Cowboys b.c.

world famous Cowboy Cheerleaders b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We eat Dung BC

Fake Pimpin BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 07:58 PM
> *
> Torn Clothes but my bike is pimped out BC  :thumbsup:  (Raises hand)  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3512749[/snapback]​*


How many people are in this club? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 07:01 AM
> *
> 
> how bout them Cowboys b.c.
> ...


:thumbsup:

Laker Girl Locker Room BC :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2005, 10:04 PM
> *How many people are in this club?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3512782[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

guerilla in a suns uniform b.c.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

layitlow bc :uh: 

store bought bc

bike clubs for dummies bc

i have a $30,000 bike but i live in my car bc


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2005, 07:04 AM
> *How many people are in this club?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3512782[/snapback]​*



Everyone :roflmao:



Club Politics BC  :guns:

Platers Lag BC

Full of Excuses BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

blah blah blah b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 07:06 AM
> *guerilla in a suns uniform b.c.
> [snapback]3512799[/snapback]​*



Baxter the Bobcat but I'm a Diamondbacks Mascot BC :ugh:

I'm a company poster boy BC :tears:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

bangbus b.c.
milfhunters b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

N.A.S.A B.C
I love Vanessa B.C
Steroid B.C
Iced Out B.C
Fake Spinner B.C
Only custom Belt Buckle B.C
My homeboy has a nice bicycle B.C
NiNo Brown B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gay Lovers BC 

Ali's Finest BC :roflmao:

Ignorant Spectators BC :thumbsdown:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i have a bike like that, but better b.c.

i keep my bike at my grandmas house b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i wish i was in another b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 b.c.
 b.c.
 b.c.
:angry: b.c.
:biggrin: b.c.
:cheesy: b.c.
 b.c.
:uh: b.c. 
 b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Did you steal those rims BC

Metamucil Regulars BC :roflmao:

Soccer Moms BC :thumbsup:

We jacked our parts from you BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not going places b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

waste of space b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ninja turtles b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

a la gran p**a b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

JDM b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Friends in Low Places b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

dont know if it was said.....pedalscrapers b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2005, 07:08 AM
> *
> I love Vanessa B.C
> [snapback]3512818[/snapback]​*



Proud member of that club :biggrin: 

Trust me dude they're real. I showed these to a homegirl of mine and she's like "they're fake" :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

county jail b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My Mom told me to go to sleep B.C
Thats not custom B.C
Candy Shop B.C
We Run the Game B.C
Fat Joe B.C
Prophecy is wake B.C j/k
Suge Knight B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 31 2005, 07:14 AM
> *dont know if it was said.....pedalscrapers b.c.
> [snapback]3512853[/snapback]​*



That's cold man that's cold


I'm a Playa Hata BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont have a ride to the show b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Jail Bait BC :ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony the mack daddy b.c.

the hispanic harry potter b.c. (remember that tony) hahahaha


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

i sold my bike for crack money bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i hope my chick doesn't see this pic of me with another girl b.c. (tony)


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 09:14 PM
> *Proud member of that club  :biggrin:
> 
> Trust me dude they're real.  I showed these to a homegirl of mine and she's like "they're fake"  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3512854[/snapback]​*


Thats my girl Vanessa :0 I hate TonyO of that B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Jul 30 2005, 10:17 PM
> *i sold my bike for crack money bc
> [snapback]3512870[/snapback]​*


i sold crack for bike parts b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 07:18 AM
> *i hope my chick doesn't see this pic of me with another girl b.c.  (tony)
> [snapback]3512871[/snapback]​*



She don't care 

I have permission from my girl to look at others BC :biggrin: 

Jenna Jaimeson BC :thumbsup: The murals on there would get you kicked out of a show :roflmao:

My bike don't operate BC

Unqualified BC

Crybabies BC

I'm a lil biatch BC


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 11:15 PM
> *That's cold man that's cold
> I'm a Playa Hata BC
> [snapback]3512862[/snapback]​*


you in it??? didnt know it was real :cheesy: :biggrin: 

mayates b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dont ask me to ride it b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Eddie won Lowrider Bicycleof the Year :0 B.C


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

1:18" scale B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm sleepy b.c.

goodnight lil homies b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

krew hoppers b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Shyt Talkers BC

Rumor Spreaders BC :nono:

Runnin for Office so i'm gonna kiss your ass BC :guns:


Money Hungry BC :nono:

Cheap Bastards BC :roflmao: 

Drama Queens BC


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

im too sleepy b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

sissi's going to the bars b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hopeless b.c.

waisting time at shows b.c.

rust on the bikes are o.k. b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

google b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

changos b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

no life B.C
Polo Boots B.C
Beef B.C
Fuc$ You Pay me B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

stone cold b.c.

how do i enter my bike at the show b.c.

bacon double cheeseburger b.c.



damn, i can't think straight anymore, i'm going to bed


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

us b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

truucha b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

dupli-color b.c. noe should join this one....hahaha..


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

I Wear Nothing but SouthPole bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

fat ass b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

budget b.c.
poor mans b.c.
beggers b.c.
lowered b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

BUFU b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

putos only b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

throwbacks b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2005, 07:21 AM
> *Dont ask me to ride it b.c.
> [snapback]3512884[/snapback]​*



Oh snap you hit the nail on da head :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lil rob b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

high rollers b.c.
donks b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 11:30 PM
> *Oh snap you hit the nail on da head  :0
> [snapback]3512928[/snapback]​*


wtf b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

toys r us b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I need help B.C
No Body Likes Me B.C
TonyO I hate you Vanessa dont like you B.C


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

neighborhood b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

game over b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

delinquent b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

pee pee b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

im by myself b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I wont 1st Place B.C
Everything Custom B.C


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

tattas b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

i gotta piss b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

bondo b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nut Jobs BC

Your woman in my lap BC

Bankruptcy BC :tears:

Runnin from the Feds BC :ugh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

diarrhea b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

la migra b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

cant stop wont stop b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2005, 07:31 AM
> *I need help B.C
> No Body Likes Me B.C
> TonyO  I hate you Vanessa dont like you B.C
> [snapback]3512935[/snapback]​*



Playa Hata BC


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

I Love Batman bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

girl next door b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I got Hydros B.C
Next year B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My dog has Rabies BC 

Meal Worm Eaters BC :ugh:

Ramen Noodles are all I can afford now BC :tears:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

im a ******* and i dont know a single thing about bikes bc


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Playa Hata BC
> [snapback]3512967[/snapback]​*


I love Vanessa B.C :biggrin: 
It looks nice B.C
That Bicycle is nasty B.C


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

Lowrider BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Page 13 of bike Clubs BC

Crash and Burn BC

Bed Sores BC :ugh:

What's that rash BC

Oxy Clean Guy is our hero BC :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Pimp My Bicycle B.C
I buy LRM B.C


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

half these names are taken b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i go with the flow b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My LRM subscription lasted longer than my last GF BC :tears:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

king b.c.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

my knees are sore but thats ok becuase i got 1st place bc


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd b.c.
im outty b.c.
5 dolla b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Jul 30 2005, 11:42 PM
> *my knees are sore but thats ok becuase i got 1st place bc
> [snapback]3512995[/snapback]​*


handjob b.c. :0


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

traileros b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I lost to W3 B.C
Legions is taking over B.C
I made Finest Kreations B.C


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

aztlan b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Jul 30 2005, 09:42 PM
> *my knees are sore but thats ok becuase i got 1st place bc
> [snapback]3512995[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

who is finest kreations? b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Can I join Socios B.C


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 08:30 PM
> *Oh snap you hit the nail on da head  :0
> [snapback]3512928[/snapback]​*


If I ever compete against that guy Im going to make him ride it b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

swishablast b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 30 2005, 08:45 PM
> *Can I join Socios B.C
> [snapback]3513012[/snapback]​*


No b.c. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 































Ask me later b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I kiss ass to the judges BC

I protested W3 like a lil bitch last year BC :uh:

I just lowride because society says its cool BC :twak:

I'm a freak that likes to be treated like a dog BC 

Toe Maggots BC :ugh:

We polish our chrome with car wax BC :roflmao:

Dulled Paint BC


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

baby boy b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

bratz b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Its your Birthday B.C
Its my Bicyle or my Girlfriend B.C my Bicycle first!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

primered b.c


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

144 spoke ridaz BC


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

huh? b.c.
under construction b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Primered and Pinstriped BC :roflmao:

I'm a big fat hoe BC


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

solo riders b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

im a hoe ass ***** b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

salvatrucha b.c.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

im 45 years old and i live with my mom but she doesnt like my pimped out Scooby Doo bike bc

damn thats long


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

BigBoyBikes BC


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

triflin ass hoes b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good night Noe b.c.

Ali's asleep right now b.c.

Real lowrider bikes dont come from walmart b.c. :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I got my custom parts B.C
Proud member of Twisted fantacy B.C
post pictures of custom bicycles B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Masturbating Ballerz BC

Meat Beaters BC

Loser Posers Posse BC

I believe every infomercial BC :biggrin: 

I'm gonna make $20,000 a month selling real estate as soon as I pay $80 BC :roflmao:

Ginsu Knife BC

Hillbilly's Finest BC

Bubba Joe's BC


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

stupid ass b.c.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

how do you bodycount a rim bc

my bike is stock because i dont know how to take it apart bc


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

supaman b.c.
***** beater b.c.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

BC B.C.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

This topic is Funny B.C
Why do you spend money on a bicycle.BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Jul 31 2005, 07:55 AM
> *how do you bodycount a rim bc
> 
> my bike is stock because i dont know how to take it apart bc
> [snapback]3513066[/snapback]​*


 :0 


Dinged Frame BC

What's a Crank BC :uh:

Overbudget BC :roflmao:

Lost my house to build my bike BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Best topic on lil b.c.

Whats a car show b.c.

I only found out about lowrider bikes a few days ago b.c.

Tony O is comming up with some wierd ones b.c.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

my other bike club doesnt suck bc


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2005, 07:56 AM
> *This topic is Funny B.C
> Why do you spend money on a bicycle.BC
> [snapback]3513071[/snapback]​*


Does that seat hurt when you ride it BC

Did you pedal to the show on your bike BC

Why dont you ride your show bike BC

Stupid ass questions ignorant people ask BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will pay anything to have someone else build it for me b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Lil Deville made my rims B.C :cheesy:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

this is boring b.c. 
how many posts do you have to have to be an og and accepted into this club b.c.


on that note, im outta here.............


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bubba Gump BC

Stripper Polez BC

G String Ladies BC

Cold Case Files Rule BC :biggrin: 

Pedafile BC :ugh:

Sex Offender BC :nono:

Raped Daily by other bikes BC

Leaky Spokes BC

No SupeShow for me BC :tears:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I only won 1st because I got lucky B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tied up and Bound BC

Ran Over Lowz BC

Crunk Teeth BC

No money for Food BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Post pictures B.C


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

my bike is made out of legos bc

my bikes is really just a poster on a display bc


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2nd Place High Class BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its never going to be done b.c.

Who is going to read all of these b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Tony O Won 1st place B.C
Tonyo is in LRB b.c


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I will never have my bicycle done on time for Dallas 2006 B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sorry ass bikes BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2005, 08:06 AM
> *Tony O Won 1st place B.C
> Tonyo is in LRB b.c
> [snapback]3513121[/snapback]​*


Tony's Cheesy Smile BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

photo shop b.c


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

is taht realy tonyo? b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 30 2005, 09:34 PM
> *is taht realy tonyo? b.c.
> [snapback]3513201[/snapback]​*


No, thats the first member of cheesy smile b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

how do i bondo my frame b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

crusty whites b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Knobby Tire BC

Broken Wheel BC 

Hair Club for Men BC :biggrin: 

Fake Dubz BC :dunno:

Skid Marks BC

Road Kill Rollerz BC

Orange Peel Paint Customs BC :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

CANT DRIVE BC


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

post pitchaz ov sweet loridas b.c.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

rusty lowriderz b.c


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

ali b.c.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Your right, that is a bad name


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 31 2005, 08:29 AM
> *Your right, that is a bad name
> [snapback]3514095[/snapback]​*



it'd be better than yours tho


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ilowimpala b.c. who would want that huh?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ttt b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what happened to everybody?

evanescence b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

7,999 posts b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

make that 8000 buddy b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

driver's license supsended so i got to ride a B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Drunken Style BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No Quality BC

Toilet Drinkerz BC

Hood Rats BC


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

jackin newbies B.C.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

tru-rydaz b.c.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 31 2005, 04:24 PM
> *tru-rydaz b.c.
> [snapback]3516229[/snapback]​*


BURN


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

still going at it B.C.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

shitload of spot putty b.c.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

krylon b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

marks only b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

straight losers b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 1 2005, 02:24 AM
> *tru-rydaz b.c.
> [snapback]3516229[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: BC

That's cold BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Puffy Flowerz BC

Toilet Scrubbers BC

Soap Scum Ballerz BC  

Sears Bike Customz BC

Insecure Rollin BC

Unfunctional Bikez BC

Never gonna Win BC :tears:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

fuckin eh b.c.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

stupid homos with gay ass bikes BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Harry Potter Rollerz BC :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

LayItLow Whores BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bikes b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I make custom frames B.C


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sony B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

REC is back at it B.c.

:roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 07:34 PM
> *REC is back at it B.c.
> 
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3517176[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

walmart b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Butt Lickers BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the only club that accepted me b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Tony O won Lowrider of the year B.C
EL ZAZAZA B.C
101 Bicycles B.c
99 problems B.C
Disco Inferno B.C
Still Tippin B.C
La Gasolina B.C


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sponsered by mom b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i had not other option b.c.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

EL GORDO B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i need an allowance raise b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 06:40 PM
> *i need an allowance raise b.c.
> [snapback]3517229[/snapback]​*


Or,

I need a job to pay for this bike b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WWE b.c.

we straight up gangstas b.c.

the wanna be's b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

In Da Club B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Kicked outta Clubs BC 

Club Hoppers BC 

No Loyalty BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dented Fender BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all bikes with whitewalls allowed b.c.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

twisted fenders b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We hoe ourselves for Parts BC :nono:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

dirty eddie b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 31 2005, 08:00 PM
> *dirty eddie b.c.
> [snapback]3517378[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Vanessa & Rec B.C


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

onion booty b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'd rather spend money on my bike than food or clothes BC :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 1 2005, 06:05 AM
> *Vanessa &  Rec B.C
> [snapback]3517409[/snapback]​*



Never gonna happen BC :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2005, 08:07 PM
> *Never gonna happen BC  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3517429[/snapback]​*


One day B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep dreaming b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you'll eventually find someone b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

They called my name but they said it was a mistake so I had to give the trophy back b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahahaha

that happened to some guy at a show here, they let him keep both 2nd and 3rd place trophies


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2005, 08:09 PM
> *keep dreaming b.c.
> [snapback]3517444[/snapback]​*


I have $1000 to spend B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2005, 06:10 AM
> *They called my name but they said it was a mistake so I had to give the trophy back b.c.
> [snapback]3517453[/snapback]​*


Doh! :tears:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

late night b.c.

im going to bed.............b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Rec from texas B.C
REC_O B.C
REC -Pimp B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tru-o b.c.

tru_from_texas b.c.

tru rec b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Chingo de bling B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bling without Style BC

No Bling BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

REC of Texas B.C


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 1 2005, 02:02 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3518470[/snapback]​*


ttt bc?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

cant think of a name bc


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

dirtymexicans b.c

trailerwhites b.c.

illstealurbike b.c.

asian pride b.c


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

rust ridaz only b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

finest creations bc
finest kreationz bc
fynest kreations bc


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

twat b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wanna be bondo man b.c.

starting topics about doing bondo and my bike is a street custom b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 1 2005, 05:33 AM
> *wanna be bondo man b.c.
> 
> starting topics about doing bondo and my bike is a street custom b.c.
> [snapback]3519292[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

im in love with fk and i hate canadians b.c, p.s need bondo b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i-nv-u b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

jealous b.c .

nothing to show b.c.

wasting my time b.c.

nothing in return b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

painted fenders and chaingaurd b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

greasy hands because my chain falls off B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 1 2005, 04:33 PM
> *wanna be bondo man b.c.
> 
> starting topics about doing bondo and my bike is a street custom b.c.
> [snapback]3519292[/snapback]​*


Dayum Noe talkin a little smack thur :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

snickerdoodle b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Dayum Noe talkin a little smack thur  :0
> [snapback]3521838[/snapback]​*


smack talkers b.c.

talking smack b.c.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

so has anyone won the thread yet?

BC b.c.

(British Columbia bike club)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2005, 11:21 PM
> *snickerdoodle b.c.
> [snapback]3521856[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:

Hershey Squirts BC


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C44U_@Aug 1 2005, 01:28 PM
> *so has anyone won the thread yet?
> 
> BC b.c.
> ...


it's not a competition fuckhead.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Cracked bondo tank b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 1 2005, 11:34 PM
> *it's not a competition fuckhead.
> [snapback]3521929[/snapback]​*


No competition BC

AARP BC 

Fancy Footwork BC :ugh:

Butt PickersBC

Porn Starz BC :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 1 2005, 12:34 PM
> *it's not a competition fuckhead.
> [snapback]3521929[/snapback]​*


WINNER!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2005, 01:37 PM
> *WINNER!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3521957[/snapback]​*


oh badass.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No Ass BC :dunno:

Pinto Pony BC :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Backyard Brawlers BC


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

don't ride my bike and work at krispy kreme b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

rolling them doughnuts b.c.

i think i'm cool cause i take pictures with girls who don't like me b.c.

sk8 or die b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i think i'm good because i built two bikes b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i'm better cause i have the best bike on my block b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've actually done 4 bikes b.c :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im in love with Lance Armstrong b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

build a bike for lance b.c.

Lanc Lance Lance !!!! B.c.

yellow jersey b.c.

7 in a row b.c.

jealous of Sheryl Crow b.c. :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 1 2005, 12:59 PM
> *build a bike for lance b.c.
> 
> Lanc Lance Lance !!!!  B.c.
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 1 2005, 11:48 PM
> *rolling them doughnuts b.c.
> 
> i think i'm cool cause i take pictures with girls who don't like me b.c.
> ...


Doughnut Rollerz BC :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 1 2005, 11:48 PM
> *
> 
> i think i'm cool cause i take pictures with girls who don't like me b.c.
> ...



:twak: Vanessa thinks I'm cool. I'm her homie.  

She had to hold her shirt up otherwise she'd have been poppin out. I would have helped her shove it back in though cuz I'm a nice guy like that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Household Chores BC :dunno:

Desparate Housewives BC

Kitchen Whores BC

Ali's Mum BC :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Scooter Pimps BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Broken Neck BC :tears:

Broken Dreams BC 

Left Nut BC :roflmao:

Busted Nutz BC

Nut Crackerz BC :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We Stole Them BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Limited Dreamz BC 

Heartbroken Loserz BC :tears:

Toys R Us Customz BC


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2005, 03:58 PM
> *Household Chores BC  :dunno:
> 
> Desparate Housewives BC
> ...


THAT GIRL LOOKS FIMILIAR......FROM PAST CAR SHOWS......THE ONE WITHA BIG O TITS....AHAHHAHHA.....I KNO WHA SHOW....IT WAS IMPERIAL....IN CALI....


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2005, 03:56 PM
> *:twak:  Vanessa thinks I'm cool.  I'm her homie.
> 
> She had to hold her shirt up otherwise she'd have been poppin out.  I would have helped her shove it back in though cuz I'm a nice guy like that
> [snapback]3523069[/snapback]​*


SHIT THE I CLICKED ON THE WRONG QUOTE....I MEANT THIS ONE....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73rollin3_@Aug 2 2005, 07:37 AM
> *SHIT THE I CLICKED ON THE WRONG QUOTE....I MEANT THIS ONE....
> [snapback]3525039[/snapback]​*



Hell yeah that's Vanessa she goes to like almost every single LRM show. She just broke up with Homeboyz finally so it looks like I might have my chance :cheesy: Sorry Rec, there'll be another for you but this one's mine :biggrin:


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

SHE ALSO COMES OUT IN THE O.G. RIDER VIDEOS...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

finally died down b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I had to use JB weld because I can't find a welder B.C.

Spray paint B.C.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

the one with the red hair looks like she coulda been a man b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 2 2005, 07:49 AM
> *I had to use JB weld because I can't find a welder B.C.
> 
> Spray paint B.C.
> [snapback]3526351[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :biggrin: 

jb weld b.c.

i don't know how to weld b.c.

jb weld worked for me b.c.

after this show my bike's coming apart b.c.

wait and see b.c.

hahahaha b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 2 2005, 12:25 PM
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> jb weld b.c.
> ...


***** I used JB Weld too
















































B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just kidding b.c.

don't get all upset b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

o go build another bike noe b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Taco Bell B.C
Made in China B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

maybe i will b.c.

imports b.c.

back to work b.c.

lunch break is over b.c.

mass production b.c.


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Jul 30 2005, 04:08 PM
> *Rim Job B.C.
> [snapback]3510799[/snapback]​*


 fuk u took the 1 i was gonna post :biggrin:


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

btw i used jb weld.... on some minor parts will my bike fall apart? if it does im kicking someone in the nuts...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Aug 2 2005, 12:57 PM
> *btw i used jb weld.... on some minor parts will my bike fall apart? if it does im kicking someone in the nuts...
> [snapback]3527914[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

ebay parts b.c. 
B.S.B.C.
was yours b.c.

stop comming up to me and asking me if its a bratz bike or a sprite bike just because youve never fucking seen a lowrider before your sheltered idiot b.c.

couldnt afford a car b.c.

rich assholes with no taste at all and hardly do any work themselves and they just buy buy buy and send it off to get welded bondoed painted chromed laced upholsted wired and lit up and then when its done it neither looks like the original bike it was nor resembles anything ridable and magazines and judges go gagas over it when the other true lowriders say wtf is that and look down in shame at the waste of money b.c.

yeah thats it b.c.


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 2 2005, 08:09 AM
> *the one with the red hair looks like she coulda been a man b.c.
> [snapback]3526591[/snapback]​*


AHAHAHHAH.....THATS THE FIRST THING I THOUGHT WHEN I SAW HER....SHE DID HAVE SOME SORT OF ADAMS APPLE....KINDA NASTY SHIT....BUT WTEVER FLOATS HER BOAT.... :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73rollin3_@Aug 2 2005, 11:10 PM
> *AHAHAHHAH.....THATS THE FIRST THING I THOUGHT WHEN I SAW HER....SHE DID HAVE SOME SORT OF ADAMS APPLE....KINDA NASTY SHIT....BUT WTEVER FLOATS HER BOAT.... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3528516[/snapback]​*


Dude Looks like a Lady BC :ugh: 

Fake Boobs BC (red hair)

Fine as Wine BC (Vanessa)


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Aug 2 2005, 02:57 PM
> *btw i used jb weld.... on some minor parts will my bike fall apart? if it does im kicking someone in the nuts...
> [snapback]3527914[/snapback]​*


mine didn't and I've fell with bike, droped the bike, and also had several dogs piss on it... fuckin dogs


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

b.c.


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2005, 03:49 PM
> *Dude Looks like a Lady BC  :ugh:
> 
> Fake Boobs BC  (red hair)
> ...


OLD BRODES B.C.
FACIALS B.C.
WHA IS THERE MORE TO SAY B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hottie BC  

She made me keep these secret while while she was with Homeboyz but its all open now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Haterz BC

Eyes Glazed Over BC :roflmao:


Stare at Vanessa BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Hottie BC
> 
> She made me keep these secret while while she was with Homeboyz but its all open now
> [snapback]3531228[/snapback]​*


Lucky for one Day B.C


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Wicked Rec 68 B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hold 'Em Up BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Hold 'Em Up BC
> [snapback]3531273[/snapback]​*


 :worship: B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Vanessa On My Bike BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

real dreams not fake B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 3 2005, 06:56 AM
> *Lucky for one Day B.C
> [snapback]3531249[/snapback]​*



While My Girl Was At Home BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2005, 09:06 PM
> *While My Girl Was At Home BC
> [snapback]3531329[/snapback]​*


Very thing is real B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Don't scratch the Paint BC :ugh:

Bendin Over BC 

Heel Marks on my Display BC :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Latina Style BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2005, 08:13 PM
> *Latina Style BC
> [snapback]3531394[/snapback]​*


Is that Michelle Branch?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2005, 07:16 AM
> *Is that Michelle Branch?
> [snapback]3531419[/snapback]​*



:ugh: Ummm Ok :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Don't remember her name but she was Hot BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2005, 08:17 PM
> *:ugh:  Ummm  Ok  :dunno:
> [snapback]3531421[/snapback]​*


Hmmm, did she try to sing to you at anytime?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

She Loved the Bike BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Let me take a picture B.C


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2005, 08:19 PM
> *She Loved the Bike BC
> [snapback]3531438[/snapback]​*


You should have slapped the shit out of her for stepping on the banner b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2005, 07:21 AM
> *You should have slapped the shit out of her for stepping on the banner b.c.
> [snapback]3531452[/snapback]​*



She was sweet BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2005, 08:22 PM
> *She was sweet BC
> [snapback]3531462[/snapback]​*


Like that!?!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lol bc


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm Going to Bed BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

The Cat Kreation B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tonyo has bad taste b.c.

maybe desperate b.c. :roflmao:

ain't any girls where hi lives in the middle of the desert b.c. :roflmao:

lusting for anything with long hair b.c. :roflmao:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish I had a bike b.c. :roflmao:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Cock Lovers B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt B.C.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Paint Runs b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

full bondo tank b.c.

we n.v. you b.c.

24 pages b.c.

please join my b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

crooked rim ridahs b.c.

over done b.c.

not enough b.c.

under construction b.c.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

dick riding ******* bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

puppies and kittens bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

hippies bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

go back to the off topic b.c. :roflmao:

just kidding ed


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

aids infested junkies bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

flower power b.c.

groovy happening b.c.

the manson family b.c.

helter skelter b.c.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

dont judge me noe_from_texas bc
:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

we try b.c.

a dollar short b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 3 2005, 10:33 AM
> *Paint Runs b.c.
> [snapback]3534430[/snapback]​*


I won 3 trophys b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

we crazy b.c.

str8 up wanna be's b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I bought all the trophys on my display to make the judge think that it wins b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

most shows without a trophy b.c.

most participant ribbons b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 3 2005, 04:27 PM
> *tonyo has bad taste b.c.
> 
> maybe desperate b.c. :roflmao:
> ...



I get beaten by an ugly scooter/stroller BC :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Illiterate b.c. :roflmao:

hookt on foniks b.c.

i got to the show too late and my bike was jugded with no display and i didn't get a chance to clean it either b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=194338 post # 18 b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cremator 1st, the blue dolphin bike 2nd b.c. hahahaha :roflmao: j/k


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 4 2005, 12:13 AM
> *cremator 1st, the blue dolphin bike 2nd b.c. hahahaha :roflmao:  j/k
> [snapback]3535441[/snapback]​*



Hate Rollerz BC


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn 25 pages :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you'll get 'em this year b.c. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

QUIT WHILE YOU HAVE A CHANCE B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

NEVER HAD A CHANCE B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dumpster Divers BC :roflmao:

Butt Plug BC :ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep it going b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

you bunch of whores bc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Abandon ship b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yellow Submarine BC

Alien Abduction BC 

Boarder Crossers BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just heard about lowrider bikes the other day b.c

How do I win b.c.

What do you mean my all chrome lowrider bike lost again b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sittin Side Ways B.C
La Onda B.C
Vatos Locos B.C
Selena & D.J Screw B.C
Color Rims B.C


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

tippin on 4 4s BC
back then hoes didnt want me BC
281-330-8004 BC
mike jones who BC
who is mike jones bc


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 3 2005, 09:46 PM
> *tippin on 4 4s BC
> back then hoes didnt want me BC
> 281-330-8004 BC
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

nappy headz b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

now i got a wal-mart bike hoes all on me BC


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 3 2005, 09:57 PM
> *now i got a wal-mart bike hoes all on me BC
> [snapback]3538677[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been doing this for 10 years and Im still starting out b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

No to the game b.c.

My bike fell and got a scratch b.c.

I didn't steal this bike b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

Icy Hot Stuntaz B.C.!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 4 2005, 08:05 AM
> *Icy Hot Stuntaz B.C.!!!!!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo quiero taco bell b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 4 2005, 10:27 AM
> *yo quiero taco bell b.c.
> [snapback]3539833[/snapback]​*


don't name a bike club after something that makes you shit B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

can't think of anything else b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 4 2005, 06:30 AM
> *don't name a bike club after something that makes you shit B.C.
> [snapback]3539839[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ebay customs b.c.

online bike shop buyers b.c.

mail order b.c.

got it online b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 4 2005, 11:32 PM~3541468
> *ebay customs b.c.
> 
> online bike shop buyers b.c.
> ...



I still got beat by a stroller BC :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Banana Seat b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Laguna Beachwear BC :dunno:

Trippin on our own Feet BC 

We got no game BC

We got Served BC

Infected Tattoo BC :ugh:

Pierced Nipple BC :thumbsdown:

No Rimz BC

Crappy Plating BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2005, 05:23 PM~3542545
> *I still got beat by a stroller BC  :roflmao:
> *



Stroller Rollers B.c.

No Crank & Chain b.c

2 handlebars b.c.

push me dad b.c.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Chain Poppers B. C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 4 2005, 03:31 PM~3542583
> *push me dad b.c.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 5 2005, 02:31 AM~3542583
> *Stroller Rollers B.c.
> 
> No Crank & Chain b.c
> ...



:roflmao:

Get on the Ground Punk BC 

Dunkin Doughnuts Nutz BC :twak:

I use car wax to polish my chrome BC :burn:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

We pay girls to take pictures B.C


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

We are looking for club members B.C
TaconMadre B.C


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

rolling off of a cliff bc

my bike is insured bc :0 

my mommy gave me my bike for xmas bc

where the fuck has ali been the last few days bc?

i think he is painting his fenders again bc


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no haters bc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1 member strong b.c.

best club in alaska b.c.

small club b.c.


----------



## lowrider_77 (Aug 3, 2005)

always clowin b.c aka. always getting clownd


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Aug 4 2005, 10:32 PM~3544451
> *rolling off of a cliff bc
> 
> my bike is insured bc  :0
> ...


:roflmao:

fender painters b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 5 2005, 04:36 PM~3545552
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fender painters b.c.
> *



I paint my bike Daily BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fresh paint b.c.

Its not dry yet b.c.

10 more minutes in the booth b.c.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wet Backs B.C


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hoppin wit a broke Cylinder BC :tears:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 22 2005, 02:03 PM~3458983
> *cojidos b.c.
> *


 NO! better yat.............. Coje-2 A la vez B.C :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 5 2005, 02:24 PM~3548153
> *NO! better yat.............. Coje-2 A la vez B.C  :biggrin:
> *




Or Coji-2 A la vez B.C. If you already did. heheh


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

lubed n ready bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

newbie poster b.c. :roflmao:


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

hard riders bc... (im sure sum1 thot of this one seriously b4 thinkin it could b confused with a porno)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

blah,blah,blah b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2005, 01:57 AM~3548603
> *blah,blah,blah b.c.
> *


Socios BC :ugh:


J/K :biggrin: 


Silly Putty instead of Bondo BC :burn:

Krispy Kreamerz BC :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Fridge Magnet BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

HILLBILLIES B.C.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

midgets tryin to ride 26" bikes bc

my mom tried to ride my bike..but when she got off my banana seat was gone bc

this bike is just my hooptie bc

my other bike is in the "shop" bc

i have a street custom but my bike is way better then prophecy bc


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hooptie Rollerz BC 

My hooptie is better than this BC :tears:

Rolled Pennies BC 

Fountain Divin for bike part money BC :roflmao:

Lost and Found BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

STREET CORNER BEGGERS B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Frito Bandito BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dry Rot Tires BC :nono:

3rd place stylez BC

Motel 6 Pimps BC :ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

NOTHING TO DO ON FRIDAY NIGHT B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 6 2005, 06:19 AM~3549793
> *NOTHING TO DO ON FRIDAY NIGHT B.C.
> *



Got homework to do on Friday night BC :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Virgin Ballers BC :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

JUST THE 2 OF US B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 6 2005, 06:21 AM~3549803
> *JUST THE 2 OF US B.C.
> *


Don't be Gay BC :twak: :nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

END OF THE ROAD B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dirty Diapers BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

CHUBBY CHASERS B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Boot Scootin Rollerz BC :ugh:


Shyt Kickin BC

Armadillo Ave Gang Bangers BC :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

BILLY THE KID B.C.

RED RYDERS B.C.

UNFINISHED CREATIONS B.C.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

REC Valley B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

CURFEW BREAKERS B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

MOMMA SAID BE HOME BEFORE DARK B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2005, 03:10 PM~3548648
> *Socios BC  :ugh:
> *


They all ready said that one along time ago.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah,im bored b.c :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

doesn't read the whole topic b.c.

skipping to the last page b.c.

arastrado b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Eric Estrada BC


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 5 2005, 09:35 PM~3550154
> *doesn't read the whole topic b.c.
> 
> skipping to the last page b.c.
> ...


yeah, thats me b.c :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i meant tony b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Napa Hoes BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Never going to go to the LRM S.F. Show in his life b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2005, 07:42 AM~3550194
> *Never going to go to the LRM S.F. Show in his life b.c.
> *


Too far to drive BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2005, 08:48 PM~3550229
> *Too far to drive BC
> *


I have never heard of a plane b.c. :0


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

hey tony check your pms


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2005, 10:42 PM~3550194
> *Never going to go to the LRM S.F. Show in his life b.c.
> *



can i join that club b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Aug 6 2005, 01:06 AM~3550310
> *hey tony check your pms
> *


b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 6 2005, 06:13 AM~3551701
> *can i join that club b.c.
> *


No


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2005, 11:32 AM~3551840
> *No
> *


b.c. :twak:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

:twak: B.C.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2005, 12:04 AM~3513116
> *Who is going to read all of these b.c.
> *


My dumb ass b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Fritos b.c.

Lays b.c.

Doritos b.c.

Damn I'm hungry b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

fallin' and can't get up b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pain b.c.

Im never going to get the money that I put into this bike back b.c.

Where the hell am I going to put this bike b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

All I have in this world is my balls and my word b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Stock b.c.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Thats Hot B.C. 

Very Cool B.C.

Not Custom B.C.

Bike Club Only B.C. 

:ugh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i cross the border b.c


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

cock takers b.c.

































































just playin


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

white pac b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Fingernail Crushers b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

todays my birthday b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i kept my birthday a secret b.c.

:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

When will this topic ever ends b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

probably never b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

smooth honey pot b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 8 2005, 02:51 PM~3562328
> *smooth honey pot b.c.
> *


Don't hate the Newbie B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 8 2005, 02:51 PM~3562328
> *smooth honey pot b.c.
> *


 Don't you wish your honeypot was as smooth as mine B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

picking on newbies for fun b.c.

it's fun b.c.

where you been b.c.

hahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 8 2005, 03:53 PM~3562346
> *Don't you wish your honeypot was as smooth as mine B.C.
> *


Yikes!!!!!!!!!!! B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm almost going home b.c.

the day is done b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm bored ass hell at my jale B.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

talk to you guys later b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I was on here all morning B.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 8 2005, 03:56 PM~3562377
> *I'm bored ass hell at my jale B.c
> *



there's quite a few members in that club i here :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 8 2005, 01:39 PM~3562238
> *white pac b.c.
> *


I was going to say that.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I go to lunch from 12:30 to 1:00 B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2005, 03:57 PM~3562387
> *I was going to say that.
> *


2 Late B.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 8 2005, 01:48 PM~3562308
> *i kept my birthday a secret b.c.
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


Im working on my birthday b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

What did you do for lunch B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

My birthday was friday B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I hate flood control B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Where the hell did everyone go B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this time i'm really leaving b.c.

just cleaning my desk b.c.

happy belated birthday b.c.

bye bye b.c.

i'll log on later b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

smooches from me 2 u B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

smooches from me 2 u B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Yea, I know I f*#$ed up B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

lla vete, I thought u were leaving B.C
Is that how long it takes u 2 clean ur desk B.C
Must be a mess B.C.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY AVATAR PICTURE LOOKS LIKE MY BABY PICTURE B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

why does this thing keep saying 42 posts B.C.


----------



## dakustomizer (Apr 23, 2005)

Low Bikes For Manly ***** B.C.!!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Has anyone seen my SIC'N'TWISTED Daddy B.C.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Spongebob's b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Noe I thought u was goi'n home B.C.?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

to hooked on the computer to leave work b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I guess it's just u n' me B.C


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

My eyes are starting to hurt b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

OMG THIS TOPIC IS 31+ PAGES B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

my wrist hurts from typing B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Carpels Tunnel B.C. !


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

I WISH I HAD A BIKE B.C.
LRM DOESN'T COME TO MY STATE B.C.
I'M AN ONLINE LOWRIDER 4 LIFE B.C.
I WISH I WAS A LOWRIDER B.C.
I'M STILL A VIRGIN B.C.
CAN U SPARE A DIME? B.C.
GOT ANY PARTS? B.C.
I JUST BOUGHT A BRATZ BIKE FROM WALMART B.C.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I love WAL-MART B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why is the judge laughing at my bike b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm back b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

31 User(s) are browsing this forum (15 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Woody, noe_from_texas, LEGIONSofTEXAS, sergio187, STRANGE, LowerDinU, lowrider_77, eric ramos, SIC'N'TWISTED, CadillacRoyalty, You Don't Even Know, LuckyLooney, lucky8lowrider, auslowridn, gangstersparadise1-----B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this topic has reached l.i.l. royalty b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED B.C :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to the top b.c.

where has tony been b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

the fockers b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

2 for 1 b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Backyardigans B.C.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Halloween is near b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I hate Stupid People B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

back from lunch b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

It;s only 11:30 and I'm already FREAKI'N STRESSED BC!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

32 pages and still going b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Ridi'n My ass at work today B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Rolling Rust B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Rust Riders b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

4 members b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the 16 inch frame has no bondo b. c. :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Texas Outlaws b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

creating a disturbance b.c.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

missing one spoke B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I think I'm gonna have me some Carne Asada Tacos for lunch B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Roadrunners b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

My other bike is a Radio Flyer Wagon B.C


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

broken axel b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 9 2005, 12:34 PM~3570625
> *missing one spoke B.C
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Ridi'n without the seat B.C


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Choose a better way b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

burger kings b.c.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wet Dreams B.C


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Porno King/Queen b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Elotero horn B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

E.T & ME B.C


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Treasure Trolls B.C.

Hey, I'm at the top of pg. 34 b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the boss is back, i have to get to work b.c.

be back soon b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WHAT'S FOR LUNCH?? B.C.

WHO KILLED 2-PAC?? B.C.

FAKE GOLD B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 9 2005, 11:43 AM~3570686
> *WHAT'S FOR LUNCH?? B.C.
> 
> WHO KILLED 2-PAC?? B.C.
> ...


Tacos B.C

The guy in the grassy Knoll B.C

Fake Boob's B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Noe !.... Pretend Ur Working B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 9 2005, 12:43 PM~3570686
> *WHAT'S FOR LUNCH?? B.C.
> 
> WHO KILLED 2-PAC?? B.C.
> ...



mustard burger b.c.

tupac is still alive b.c.

what's wrong with fake gold b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 9 2005, 12:48 PM~3570710
> *Noe !.... Pretend Ur Working B.C
> *



minimized screen b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

1st class projects b.c.

under construction b.c.

in the works b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

china chrome b.c.

shooting stars b.c.

excellent b.c.

pretty bikes b.c.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Not Ride able bc


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I have no one watchin me b.c. 

The Babysitter b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bored at work b.c.

bikes not done b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 9 2005, 10:48 AM~3570712
> *mustard burger b.c.
> 
> tupac is still alive b.c.
> ...


 :roflmao: B.C.
:twak: B.C.
:tears:B.C.
:guns: B.C.
:buttkick: B.C.
:burn: B.C.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

need a name b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

OUR B.C.

no name b.c.

2 wheel madness b.c.

dirty white walls b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

Johnny Cash is fuckin amazing B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

I BEAM IS CRAZY B.C.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 9 2005, 03:20 PM~3570884
> *I BEAM IS CRAZY B.C.
> *


not my fault B.C.
and better be sayin im crazy because I think cash is amazing b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

NOE NEEDS TO BE IN LOW VINTAGE B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 9 2005, 01:22 PM~3570896
> *NOE NEEDS TO BE IN LOW VINTAGE B.C.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 9 2005, 11:32 AM~3570952
> *:cheesy:
> *


LET ME KNOW WHERE TO SEND THE PLAQUE AND SHIRTS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!

VIVA LAS VEGAS!!! B.C.


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

GET A LIFE B.C.
34 FOR PGS.WAISTED SPACE B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

rEMEMBER THE ALAMO B.C.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 9 2005, 11:35 AM~3570977
> *rEMEMBER THE ALAMO B.C.
> *


PEEWEE'S BIG ADVENTURE B.C.
:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

PEE WEE'S PLAYHOUSE B.C.

BIG TOP PEE WEE'S B.C.

LARGE MARGE B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

NON SCHWINNS' B.C.

ANTI-SCHWINN B.C. 

LOWRIDER COLLECTION B.C.

F & R CO. B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Alaska b.c.
Montana b.c.
Wyoming b.c.
Maine b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

I WISH I HAD A SCHWINN B.C.

HOPEFULLY ONE DAY B.C. 

 B.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CANT WIN FIRST B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

delaware's finest b.c.

vermont's villains b.c.

tennessee backwoods b.c.

border bandits b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

win one soon b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

GIRL SCOUTS B.C.

TACO TRUCK B.C.

PULGA B.C.

PLAQ ON TEETH B.C.

DAMN I GOTTA TAKE A DUMP B.C.

OUTTA TOILET PAPER B.C.

DON'T KNOW HOW TO READ B.C.

IS MY BMX A LOWRIDER B.C.

DAMN I SUCK B.C.

STUPID BITCH'S B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got lost at the car show b.c.

Maybe next year b.c.

Nobody cares b.c.

Lost cause b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ARE WE THERE YET?
ARE WE THERE YET?
ARE WE THERE YET?
ARE WE THERE YET?
ARE WE THERE YET?
ARE WE THERE YET? B.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CAN I COME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAGAZINE B.C


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

12 days left b.c. :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I WISH I HAD A LOWRIDER B.C


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

I NEVER LEAVE "LAY IT LOW" ENOUGH TO BECOME A REAL LOWRIDER B.C.

DAVID HASSELHOFF B.C.

DON HOE B.C.

WAYNE NEWTON B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 9 2005, 01:55 PM~3571111
> *CAN I COME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAGAZINE B.C
> *


sounds familiar b.c.

come out to the east coast b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the pixies b.c.

choppers b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Noe do you ever work b.c. :biggrin: 

Yo Quero Taco Bell b.c.

My computer just lost it's mine b.c.

Now I'm getting a lot of pop ups b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 9 2005, 02:32 PM~3571326
> *Noe do you ever work b.c. :biggrin:
> 
> Yo Quero Taco Bell b.c.</span>
> ...



i used that already b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Get back to work b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i am working b.c.

i'm running an a.u.i. b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 9 2005, 01:32 PM~3571326
> *Noe do you ever work b.c. :biggrin:
> 
> Yo Quero Taco Bell b.c.
> ...


[
That's waht u get for not having "Spy Sweeper" B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Damn, I thought I was never gonna finish B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

The men I work with Are Dog's B.C


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

this topic is fuckin old and borring b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 9 2005, 02:59 PM~3571511
> *this topic is fuckin old and borring b.c.
> *



huh b.c.

:0


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

where have u been B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

working b.c.

where else b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

My nip's Are perky B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Someone turn the A/C/ off B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where is everyone b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony is still missing b.c.

locked out of layitlow.com b.c.

hahahaha b.c.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 9 2005, 03:59 PM~3571511
> *this topic is fuckin old and borring b.c.
> *


true that b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

I SPEND TO MUCH TIME ON LIL TO BUILD A BIKE B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 9 2005, 03:53 PM~3571876
> *I SPEND TO MUCH TIME ON LIL TO BUILD A BIKE B.C.
> *



are you trying to give me a hint b.c. :angry: 

hahaha :biggrin: 

i'm going home and it's time to work on the frame some more b.c. :wave:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 9 2005, 03:02 PM~3571925
> *are you trying to give me a hint b.c.  :angry:
> 
> hahaha :biggrin:
> ...


 Good Bye B.C

Have Fun B.C

I like the Green one B.C


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What should I put on the back of my trike b.c.

Nothing to do b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

finally logged on b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We are half way there b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

you should put a piramid on a sissor stand and have it open up n there will b a pump in there for the hydros...or something b.c.


i got the pirimid idea from ur frame n forks b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 9 2005, 09:37 PM~3574612
> *you should put a piramid on a sissor stand and have it open up n there will b a pump in there for the hydros...or something b.c.
> i got the pirimid idea from ur frame n forks b.c.
> *


I could have the pyramid open up and I would fall out all fucked up from working on this trike b.c. :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats the spirit b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tired b.c.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jul 30 2005, 01:00 PM~3510958
> *how about.... I'm To Fat To Ride My Bike So I Make A Full Custom Instead B.C.
> *


Still my favorite


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 10 2005, 11:16 AM~3579580
> *Still my favorite
> *


good for you B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

neighbors and friends together b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2005, 08:01 AM~3579753
> *neighbors and friends together b.c.
> *


gay b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahaha
i got that from a credit union around here :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2005, 10:40 PM~3574628
> *I could have the pyramid open up and I would fall out all fucked up from working on this trike b.c.  :cheesy:
> *


not a bad idea


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

siempre juntos b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

My Bi-Cycle is BI B.C :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

100 b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

FRIENDS OF THE GAY'S B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 10 2005, 01:17 PM~3581064
> *FRIENDS OF THE GAY'S B.C.
> *


:roflmao:

gay rights pride b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

this topic sucks b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

best bike topic in a long time b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2005, 12:02 PM~3581739
> *best bike topic in a long time b.c.
> *


yeah tight b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tight b.c., hahahaha


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

aways win most members b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

most member but fewest bikes b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 9 2005, 02:38 PM~3571362
> *i used that already b.c.
> *


Damn I repeated one b.c.

I'll try harder next time b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 ali is satan b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 10 2005, 02:01 PM~3582229
> *:0 ali is satan b.c.
> *


ali has like 10 screennames bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

butler b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

go to chat bc


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2005, 06:56 PM~3585064
> *butler b.c.
> *


you are not allowed to call him that bc


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

my computer sucks B.C :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 10 2005, 08:33 PM~3585260
> *you are not allowed to call him that bc
> *


i'll call him what i want b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 10 2005, 06:16 PM~3584834
> *ali has like 10 screennames bc
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2005, 08:09 PM~3585449
> *i'll call him what i want b.c.
> *


he'll get really angry and upset bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 10 2005, 10:01 PM~3587753
> *he'll get really angry and upset bc
> *


big deal b.c.

i've called him that before b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

ali's bitches B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ali is a pimp b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

nah b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Gay Pride Parade B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

England's Finest b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Great Britain's Best b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

Uk stylin' b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 11 2005, 11:06 AM~3593377
> *Uk stylin' b.c.
> *


:thumbsup: b.c.

United Kinglows b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

magic vagina b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Bill Gates b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sweet b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

we got hoes b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

In Different Area codes B.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hoeless b.c.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

We'd Rather Have Cars B.C.

haha im jus messin with ya'll, im a big fan of bikes n love what ya'll do, jus thought this topic was funny


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

go back to the off topic and start topics about girls you sleep with b.c.

just kidding man, cool to see you in the bikes forum b.c.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 4 2005, 01:32 PM~3541468
> *ebay customs b.c.
> 
> online bike shop buyers b.c.
> ...



:uh:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Everybody! Everybody! B.C
Home Star Runner


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 11 2005, 02:10 PM~3594920
> *go back to the off topic and start topics about girls you sleep with b.c.
> 
> just kidding man, cool to see you in the bikes forum b.c.
> *


 I can't believe you said that B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm afraid of links while at work b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 11 2005, 03:16 PM~3594960
> *I can't believe you said that B.C
> *


it's true b.c.

he boasts about doing it b.c.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Li'l Brudder B.C



Li'l Brudder


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

did it sound bad? b.c.

i'm not trying to approve of it though b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's in those links? b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keeping it going b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

40 pages like whoa b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 11 2005, 06:57 AM~3592554
> *big deal b.c.
> 
> i've called him that before b.c.
> *


you so ganksta b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

what is it b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

what it dew b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

all our bikes are full customs b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Are you sure that's a bike b.c.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

noe speaks his mind b.c.

your not a affraid b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

noe is a pussy b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 07:57 AM~3602902
> *noe is a pussy b.c.
> *


 :angry: b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

calm down ***** b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just kidding ese b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

cunt smackers b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Noe is going to go back to his old ways on ali b.c.

it be nice to see noe go crazy b.c.

he to nice b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hard to get me upset b.c.

:biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

noe is so gay and his wife is a tramp b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I figured that already b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 08:05 AM~3602937
> *noe is so gay and his wife is a tramp b.c.
> *


Good Try B.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i wasn't trying b.c.


i can see satan in your posts b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahaha b.c.

lol b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Shit I got to get back to work b.c. :biggrin: 

See yall later b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im back b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

later ruben b.c.

come back later b.c.

keep working on your bikes b.c.

friday night lights b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

wet dreams b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

41 pages of this shyt? :0 BC


Predictable Losses BC

Knew we weren't gonna Win BC :tears:

Drunken Bastards BC  

Sloppy Bondo BC

Aluminum Foil Plated BC

Foil Stunnaz BC :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

stickers over airbrush b.c.

handkerchiefs on tanks b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

matchin bandanas b.c.

scared to scratch paint b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Lil Junkie B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the boss is gone on vacation b.c.

my co-worker is asleep b.c.

i'm on layitlow.com b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

go kick him in the nads b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 07:53 AM~3603446
> *go kick him in the nads b.c.
> *


F___ YOU FOR STARTING THIS TOPIC B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 12 2005, 07:56 AM~3603463
> *F___ YOU FOR STARTING THIS TOPIC B.C.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 12 2005, 08:56 AM~3603463
> *F___ YOU FOR STARTING THIS TOPIC B.C.
> *


i didn't start it b.c.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im going to lose in s.f b.c


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

laging on my trike b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who thought this topic would get this big b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no shows b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2005, 08:03 AM~3603495
> *laging on my trike b.c
> *


THAT'S SOUNDS LIKE A CHEAP SHOT B.C.
I'M TELLING RAUL B.C.
NOW I'M GONNA HAVE TO BEAT YA B.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i didnt get best engraving in fresno b.c


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no im bulding a trike b.c


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2005, 08:21 AM~3603611
> *i didnt get best engraving  in fresno b.c
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOO NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!

my bike needs REAL!!!! engraving B.C.

CHICKEN SCRATCH B.C.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

cant make it to frisco b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Thank God it's Friday B.C

I'm Gonna go gamble tonight B.C


I can't believe I almost forgot to P/up my kid last night B.C

I have a Problem B.C

I spend too much time on lil B.C


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2005, 08:24 AM~3603646
> *cant make it to frisco b.c
> *


????????????????? B.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i cant belive i spelled confusion wong b.c


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2005, 08:24 AM~3603646
> *cant make it to frisco b.c
> *


For real?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WIMONE, SOCIO, CLOWN CONFUTION, SIK N' TWISTED ARE ALL ON RIGHT NOW B.C.
WE HAVE OFFICIALLY MADE THIS A CALI TOPIC, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF A FEW B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2005, 09:33 AM~3603717
> *i cant belive i spelled confusion wong b.c
> *




I Can't BELIEVE you spelled BELIEVE wrong


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

SMOOTHHONEYPOT IS FUKIN CRAZY B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 12 2005, 09:36 AM~3603744
> *SMOOTHHONEYPOT IS FUKIN CRAZY B.C.
> *




I Can't BELIEVE you called me crazy B.C


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 09:35 AM~3603739
> *I Can't BELIEVE you spelled BELIEVE wrong
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm From Cali. too B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 12 2005, 10:35 AM~3603738
> *WIMONE, SOCIO, CLOWN CONFUTION, SIK N' TWISTED ARE ALL ON RIGHT NOW B.C.
> WE HAVE OFFICIALLY MADE THIS A CALI TOPIC, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF A FEW B.C.
> *


don't count the chickes before they hatch b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 08:38 AM~3603754
> *I Can't BELIEVE you called me crazy B.C
> *


IT'S A COMPLIMENT B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2005, 10:33 AM~3603717
> *i cant belive i spelled confusion wong b.c
> *


i knew but i thought it was on purpose b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I B_E_L_I_E_V_E you B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 10:25 AM~3603655
> *Thank God it's Friday B.C
> 
> I'm Gonna go gamble tonight B.C
> ...


i think your still a newbie b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

4 Californians and a Texan B.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you guy are cool b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Did I sound offended B.C?

I Was kidding B.C

Do you like my Baby Pic. B.C?

<-------------------------


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2005, 10:33 AM~3603717
> *i cant belive i spelled confusion wong b.c
> *


now you spelled wrong wrong b.c.

just kidding II b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 08:41 AM~3603780
> *4 Californians and a Texan B.C.
> *


I CAN'T BELIEVE I KNOW SOMEONE FROM TEXAS B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 09:40 AM~3603774
> *i think your still a newbie b.c. :biggrin:
> *


 I know I'm a Newbie.... But you still like me right? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i can't believe i know people from california b.c.

vice versa b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

MANNN!!!!! You see I missed my milestone 100th post B.C

That's what I get for not paying attention B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 10:43 AM~3603797
> *I know I'm a Newbie.... But you still like me right? B.C
> *


your alright b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 08:43 AM~3603797
> *I know I'm a Newbie.... But you still like me right? B.C
> *


NOT IF YOU REALLY LOOK LIKE YOUR AVIATOR B.C. :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 09:43 AM~3603800
> *i can't believe i know people from california b.c.
> 
> vice versa b.c.
> *




Or Versa Vice B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

3 year old newbie b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:biggrin: of course I look ike my AVI... B.C 

I was the model for trasure troll's B.C


JUST KIDDING B.C :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Typo's happen when you greet a client, answer the phone, and type on lil B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

just the 3 of us b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

just u N' Me B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

5 of us b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

f of us b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

The white girl's voice that I work with is getting on my last nerve... B.C


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 09:42 AM~3603791
> *now you spelled wrong wrong b.c.
> 
> just kidding II b.c.
> *


i cant spell bc


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

THE FOURTY-THREE PAGE LONG B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2005, 09:54 AM~3603875
> *i Kant spell bc
> *



It's ok I'll get you hooked on Phonic's for your b-Day mijo B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Hooked On Phonic's B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Ingles CON Barreras B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm On top of page FOURTY FOUR B.C!!!!!!!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Who wants to be on the bottom B.C ????


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

I'M BUILDING UP MY POSTS IN ONE TOPIC B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 09:00 AM~3603926
> *Who wants to be on the bottom B.C ????
> *


smoothhoneypot, what part of california are you from?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2005, 09:04 AM~3603953
> *smoothhoneypot, what part of california are you from?
> *


THE BOTTOM B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 10:52 AM~3603855
> *just u N' Me B.C
> *


i already used that one b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 12 2005, 09:04 AM~3603957
> *THE BOTTOM B.C.
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the Trolls b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just got busy and a customer is upset again b.c.

he's not co-operating b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 09:07 AM~3603978
> *i just got busy and a customer is upset again b.c.
> 
> he's not co-operating b.c.
> *


I WORK AT WALMART B.C. :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 12 2005, 11:09 AM~3604001
> *I WORK AT WALMART B.C. :roflmao:
> *


i feel sorry for you b.c.

hook me up with another bratz bike b.c. :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

fuck yeah gays b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

.com


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

POSERS B.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

POWER BOTTOM B.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

******** B.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BENT OVER THE HANDELBARS B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

way too many gay bike clubs b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Shiny Rust b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

we build our bikes for show b.c.
can't cruise our bikes b.c.
I wish we can ride our bikes b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 12 2005, 09:52 AM~3604281
> *POWER BOTTOM B.C
> *


HA HA I WAS GONNA PUT THAT ONE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 09:44 AM~3604227
> *i feel sorry for you b.c.
> 
> hook me up with another bratz bike b.c. :roflmao:
> *


I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU B.C.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 12 2005, 12:24 PM~3604525
> *I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU B.C.
> *


Wal-Mart Customs b.c.

wal mart cruisers b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2005, 10:04 AM~3603953
> *smoothhoneypot, what part of california are you from?
> *


 L.A.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 11:44 AM~3604652
> *Wal-Mart Customs b.c.
> 
> wal mart cruisers b.c.
> *



I wanna build a car when I grow-up B.c

But for now I'll stick with bike's B.C.


Yes, I'm talking About you B.C

Just Teasing You B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

late reactions b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I was away from my desk B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

what happened to everybody b.c.

It's just me and you smoothhoneypot b.c.

noe must have joined his co-worker and fell asleep b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Talki'n Smack B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Noe woke up b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

To my co-worker B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 12:53 PM~3604698
> *I wanna build a car when I grow-up B.c
> 
> But for now I'll stick with bike's B.C.
> ...


i am all grown up b.c.

bikes till i die b.c.

i'll get you back b.c.

drama queens b.c.

starbucks b.c.

:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

It's Friday and We're slow B.C

My cuñada and I were just on the phone for like an Hour B.C

Cause We're Corporate Ghetto like That B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

PISSING B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 12:55 PM~3604717
> *Noe woke up b.c.
> *


here i am b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish I had money to fix up a car b.c.

I don't have enough to even fix up my bike b.c. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD! B.C.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 11:57 AM~3604735
> *
> I don't have enough to even fix up my bike b.c. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


who do i contact?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 02:56 PM~3604732
> *PISSING B.C.
> 
> 
> ...





hahahah wtf? ur messed lol


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

You know I'm kidding right? B.C.

Cause Your like My big bro on here B.C

That's why I know I can get away with smart ass remarks about you B.C.

But in the end you know there is much Love for you B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 12:56 PM~3604732
> *PISSING B.C.
> *


trying to get banned b.c.
:roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 11:58 AM~3604747
> *trying to get banned b.c.
> :roflmao:
> *


everything is blanked out b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 12 2005, 11:58 AM~3604741
> *hahahah wtf? ur messed lol
> *



WTF?????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Notice how little the stream is B.C.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Ali's got balls although you can't see them b.c. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 12:00 PM~3604765
> *Ali's got balls although you can't see them b.c. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Looks like a Trailer home Bathroom B.C

Look how close the shower is to the Shitter B.C


HHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

want more pics? b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Boy they do make everything little overthere in England b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 12:58 PM~3604745
> *You know I'm kidding right? B.C.
> 
> Cause Your like My big bro on here B.C
> ...


yes, i know your kidding b.c.

i guess i'm your big e-bro on here b.c.

yeah, i guess so also b.c.

and :uh: b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 01:00 PM~3604765
> *Ali's got balls although you can't see them b.c. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

That's what you get for calling me a 3 year old Newbie B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 12:02 PM~3604796
> *Boy they do make everything little overthere in England b.c. :biggrin:
> *


the room has a 9ft tall ceiling b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

why do you want a 9 foot ceiling in the bathroom b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

just u n me litorube B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

there's noe again B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ali is just plain crazy b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 12:06 PM~3604826
> *why do you want a 9 foot ceiling in the bathroom b.c.
> *


the house is victorian, they liked it big  b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

on to another topic for now b.c.

be back later b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Say honeypot I just realized what you guys were taking about. You are just as bad about posting as me. 3 years and you only have 1hundred and something post. Up until this topic I only had like 40 b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 01:10 PM~3604852
> *Say honeypot I just realized what you guys were taking about.  You are just as bad about posting as me.  3 years and you only have 1hundred and something post.  Up until this topic I only had like 40 b.c.
> *


her 1st post was like a week ago b.c.

:biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HAhahahahhahahhahahha, I was just a peeping tom or in my case Tomasa Before this topic too B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 12:13 PM~3604871
> *HAhahahahhahahhahahha, I was just a peeping tom or in my case Tomasa Before this topic too B.C
> *


show me your tits b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

My first post was monday que no? B.C.
100 Post's in one week? B.C.
Is that good Or bad B.C.


And last but not least..........................................................................
................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



AT least I'm not a whore B.C. 

Like Somebody I know... whos name I'm not gonna Mention B.C.















O.K. Why not NOE!!!! B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 12:15 PM~3604882
> *show me your tits b.c.
> *


 Show me Yours first B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I guesss Not B.C

He left as soon as I asked him to B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

100 in a week not bad at all b.c.

Pinche honeypot no se deja b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:16 PM~3604884
> *My first post was monday que no? B.C.
> 100 Post's in one week? B.C.
> Is that good Or bad B.C.
> ...


ain't nothing wrong with whoring b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Orale Noe just us Texans b.c.

All the Califas crew left us b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:23 PM~3604924
> *ain't nothing wrong with whoring b.c.
> *



According to my wife there is b.c. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

She enters and Noe leaves b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 01:25 PM~3604936
> *According to my wife there is b.c.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ah que ruben, you know what i mean brother b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

ain't nothing wrong with whoring b.c.

Whore PRIDE B.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 12:26 PM~3604940
> *She enters and Noe leaves b.c.
> *


 Noe is Skerd of me B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:27 PM~3604950
> *ah que ruben, you know what i mean brother b.c.
> *


How did I know you were going to say something like that b.c. :biggrin: 

Just kidding Noe, just kidding b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nothing else to do b.c.

i whore while my co-worker sleeps b.c. :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 12:15 PM~3604882
> *show me your tits b.c.
> *


 Noe, You weren't kidding Big Bro B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:29 PM~3604964
> *Noe is Skerd of me  B.C
> *


never gonna win a spelling bee b.c.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:29 PM~3604964
> *Noe is Skerd of me  B.C
> *



Noe corras Noe b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 12:30 PM~3604970
> *nothing else to do b.c.
> 
> i whore while my co-worker sleeps b.c. :roflmao:
> *


 Working Whore's B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 12:31 PM~3604984
> *never gonna win a spelling bee b.c.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I know how to speel S_C_A_R_E_D But I was quoting like a baby B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:31 PM~3604982
> *Noe, You weren't kidding Big Bro B.C
> *


that's nothing compared to the off-topic b.c.

if they only knew you were a female b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

OH YAE BABY!!!!!!!
On top Again B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn Noe where do you work and are they hiring b.c.

I will move to the Valley if I can sleep on the job b.c. :biggrin: 

Yeah right shit I been on here to long I am going to get busted by my boss b.c.

She walked in and almost caught me a few minutes ago b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I like it on top B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:33 PM~3605000
> *I know how to speel S_C_A_R_E_D But I was quoting like a baby B.C.
> *


still ain't gonna win a spelling bee b.c.

hahahahaha


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 12:34 PM~3605004
> *Damn Noe where do you work and are they hiring b.c.
> 
> I will move to the Valley if I can sleep on the job b.c. :biggrin:
> ...


 Just make sure you don't turn in anything to your boss with B..C here and there B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 12:35 PM~3605011
> *still ain't gonna win a spelling bee b.c.
> 
> hahahahaha
> *


 I'm Glad I made you laugh B.C. 

I thought you weren't gonna catch that B.C

I'm gald I have your attention B.C.

I feel Spoiled B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

She enjoys being on top b.c.

I she her face light up when she is on top b.c.

I can accually see her with the look on her avatar b.vc. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 01:34 PM~3605004
> *Damn Noe where do you work and are they hiring b.c.
> 
> I will move to the Valley if I can sleep on the job b.c. :biggrin:
> ...



truucha b.c.

ponte al alva b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Should I got o the off topic page? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this b.c. stuff is funny b.c.

just got a call from someone b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 12:39 PM~3605025
> *She enjoys being on top b.c.
> 
> I she her face light up when she is on top b.c.
> ...


 Spelling Bee Champ B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:35 PM~3605012
> *Just make sure you don't turn in anything to your boss with B..C here and there B.C
> *


That would be funny as hell if I did b.c. :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

almost 50 pages b.c.

bike forum topics rarely get that big b.c.

wow b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HELOOOOOOOOOO, Who's on the Phone B.C...
Hey, Noe you want my 800 Number ? B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:41 PM~3605038
> *Spelling Bee Champ B.C
> *



I have to watch how I spell or Noe will catch it b.c.

He reminds me of my old English teacher from high school b.c.

I am a bad speller b.c.

No te creas Noe b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

americans fucked up the english language b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

You KNow Your Corporate Ghetto When ........ B.C.


U know you are CORPORATE GHETTO if the following are true:

1. You don't officially start working in the morning until you read
your emails.

2. Not only do you know all the security guards, janitors and 
cafeteria workers, ONE OF THEM HAS ASKED YOU OUT ON A DATE.

3. Your version of a conference call is when you call your friends 
and plan what you are doing for the weekend.

4. The only time your man/woman picks you up from work is on payday.

5. Friends and family members call you at work to cuss you out 
because you didn't answer your phone quick enough.

6. You paint your nails at your desk.

7. When you are on a personal call you laugh so loud your co-workers on
the other side of the office come and asks you what's so funny.

8. On casual Friday, you wear your best Pelle Pelle, Tommy Hilfiger,
DKNY shirts and jeans (ladies- tightest jeans) everyone in your office
thinks you are advertising for them.

9. You have pictures on your wall with you and your friends at the
club.

10. You talk about how much money you make.

11. To beat the system, you have codes for personal calls that let's
someone know to call you right back. (Let the phone ring two times and
call me right back)

12. You give your out-of-town friends your company's 1-800 number.

13. Before calling in sick, you rehearse your sick voice and sick 
story several times out loud.

14. Coworkers inquire how your father's surgery went that required you
to be out for days and you haven't seen your daddy since he left your
momma when you were born.

15. You use the company's postage machine to stamp your letters to your
mate in the penitentiary.

16. Your kid's school supplies all have your company insignia on them.

17. You can't function straight when the batteries go dead in your desk
radio.

18. You call in sick on payday Friday and send your cousin to pick up
your paycheck.

19. You contribute $1 to the office Christmas party, eat the most food
and take a platter of lunchmeat and potato salad home to your family for
dinner.

20. Before someone uses your telephone at your desk, they have to wipe
the chicken grease off the handset.

21. You call in sick on Friday because you went out on Thursday.

22. You don't like your supervisor and a couple other coworkers and you
tell them off on a regular basis and wonder why you haven't been
promoted.

23. You get your haircut/hair done on lunch and come back two hours
later.

24. You cuss your creditors out for calling you at work.

25. You come to work on Friday's dressed for the club.

26. Your kids call your job and say to the operator, "Let me speak to my
"Mama"

27. You eat sunflower seeds at your desk.

28. If you are sitting there reading this instead of getting your work done.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

had to get off for a bit b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Noe Thought it was his boss B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

YEAH!!!!!!!! On top again B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Where's Waldo?B.C
I mean !! Where's Noe B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:45 PM~3605069
> *You KNow Your Corporate Ghetto  When ........ B.C.
> U know you are CORPORATE GHETTO if the following are true:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ghetto Fabulous


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 01:49 PM~3605089
> *Noe Tought it was his boss B.C
> *


THERE YOU GO AGAIN B.C.

GOT A LITTLE BUSY B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 12:59 PM~3605163
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN B.C.
> 
> GOT A LITTLE BUSY B.C.
> *


 What U talki'n Bout Willis!!! It's Spelled right!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

I'M EATING AN APPLE B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 12:49 PM~3605089
> *Noe Thought it was his boss B.C
> *


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:01 PM~3605180
> *I'M EATING AN APPLE B.C.
> *


 I'm not going to lunch today B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I have too many windows open B.C. 

I gotta close some of these B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 02:02 PM~3605181
> *
> *



nice editing b.c.

:biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:05 PM~3605196
> *nice editing b.c.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THis Newbie Caught on Quick.... Que No? B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

wimone must be reading all our post because he's been on here for Chingos and he hasn't posted yet. He must be a horrible read like me b.c.

wimone I'm buying you the how to become a speed reader kit b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wim is cool b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 02:05 PM~3605204
> *THis Newbie Caught on Quick.... Que No? B.C
> *


i don't even know how to do that b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:09 PM~3605215
> *wim is cool b.c.
> *


 I wouldn't know B.C.
Haven't met him yet B.C.

If you say so B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now i'm eating a peach b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 02:10 PM~3605224
> *I wouldn't know B.C.
> Haven't met him yet B.C.
> 
> ...


he owns the ultimate mild custom b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:10 PM~3605223
> *i don't even know how to do that b.c.
> *


 Smarty Pants !!! B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:10 PM~3605225
> *now i'm eating a peach b.c.
> *


Gimme some b.c


Don't be greedy b.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

page 50 b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

all I have are crackers b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 02:11 PM~3605232
> *Smarty Pants !!! B.C
> *


serious b.c.

i'm not playing even though i wish i was b.c.

i've just been owned b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

ur lucky my P.C. froze b.c


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 02:09 PM~3605215
> *wim is cool b.c.
> *



but not as cool as Noe according to TonyO on noe's sig b.c.

but wim is pretty cool it seems like b.c.

Onde estas wim, where you at wim b.c.

apples and peaches maybe I need to try that inorder to be skinny b.c.

Estoy Gordo b.c.

Flacos b.c.

need to go on a diet b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 01:13 PM~3605254
> *but not as cool as Noe according to TonyO on noe's sig b.c.
> 
> but wim is pretty cool it seems like b.c.
> ...


 It's all good Baby!!!
More Cushion For the Pushi'N


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 02:15 PM~3605262
> *It's all good Baby!!!
> More Cushion For the Pushi'N
> *



Tu Sabes b.c.

don't like boney rucas b.c.

they need to have some meat on them b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:13 PM~3605249
> *serious b.c.
> 
> i'm not playing even though i wish i was b.c.
> ...



i've just been owned : Definiton please... B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 01:16 PM~3605267
> *Tu Sabes b.c.
> 
> don't like boney rucas b.c.
> ...


 I hear them Tejanas are big girls? que no B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

ur not gonna be on top for long B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 02:17 PM~3605274
> *i've just been owned : Definiton please... B.C
> *


You put him in check if I am not mistaken b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

here i go B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm busy right now b.c.

be bAck in a BIT B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

now... B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

never mind b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 02:20 PM~3605294
> *here i go
> *


your forgot b.c. b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

when does it happen B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

tell me please!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

only when i do it b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Most of them are but we have some flacas too b.c.

You know us Tejanos eat real food no diets here b.c.

Talk about frejoles, carne, tortillas, etc. b.c.

Damn I'm making myself hungry b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

shucks, ruben's gonna get it b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i wish i had painted bikes b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nevermind, i got it b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:21 PM~3605301
> *your forgot b.c. b.c.
> *


 Where? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 12 2005, 02:23 PM~3605313
> *i wish i had painted bikes b.c.
> *


send them on down to texas b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 02:23 PM~3605320
> *send them on down to texas b.c.
> *



just kidding b.c.

:biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

You Damn Whore's !!!!! B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

send me some candy paint b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Orale look at the time I need to get going and finish up some stuff I forgot I was leaving at 4 today b.c.

Going to San Antonio for the weekend, Schliderban baby b.c.

Have a great weekend raza b.c.

I read the next 50 pages when I get back on Sunday b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

19 posts per page b.c.

new page starts at 20, 40, 60, 80,......... get it? b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

WHy does this thing keep giving me an error message? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 02:25 PM~3605335
> *Orale look at the time I need to get going and finish up some stuff I forgot I was leaving at 4 today b.c.
> 
> Going to San Antonio for the weekend, Schliderban baby b.c.
> ...



have fun b.c.

and it's Schlitterbahn b.c.

take care b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 12 2005, 02:25 PM~3605333
> *send me some candy paint b.c.
> *


kandy in a can? b.c.

$8 a can b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Pinche Noe I wanted to be on top b.c.

Laterz for sure this time b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

page 52 b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

howe about now b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

don't think this topic will get old b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

See I knew as soon as I mispelled something you would let me know b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:25 PM~3605336
> *19 posts per page b.c.
> 
> new page starts at 20, 40, 60, 80,......... get it? b.c.
> *




Orale !! B.C.

I get it now Homes B.C.

Thank you B.C

Maybe now I'll school you on editing B.C

See ya Lilrube!!! B.C

It was Cool B.C

Have Fun B.C


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 04:26 PM~3605352
> *kandy in a can? b.c.
> 
> $8 a can b.c.
> *




i dunno kandy for a paint gun b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i get it b.c.

52 b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

yay


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

yay


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

You suck B.C


I suspect Foul Play B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Everytime the next page comes up I keep getting an error message B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

knee-modo b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

newbie's cant make new pages b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey andrew, i wish i had kandy paint for t spray gun b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I gotta go Pee B.C


I'll be right back B.C


Don't miss me too much B.C


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ya me 2 b.c.


i might get a ppg paint b.c.

or i really have no clue b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bike might be redone after agust 27th b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

beat ya b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 12 2005, 01:33 PM~3605388
> *newbie's cant make new pages b.c.
> *


Check yourself lowrider i've been on a few B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why do i keep misspelling words b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

are you keeping it green b.c.?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

alrite u win b.c. im the newbi


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 02:35 PM~3605406
> *Check your self lowrider i've been on a few B.C
> *


just beginner's luck b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 12 2005, 02:35 PM~3605410
> *are you keeping it green b.c.?
> *


not sure yet, but probably b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:38 PM~3605435
> *not sure yet, but probably b.c.
> *


I like it green B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

WHAT EVER B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

uc b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Thought I wouldn't ? B.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Beginners luck? b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

TOMA !!!!!! B.C

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

calmate newbie b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

litorube's still here b.c.

gonna miss the bus to san antonio b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

NEWBIES CAN 2 B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

pearlescent paint b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Forgot to log off B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

newbie riders b.c.

locospic hates newbies b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 01:44 PM~3605485
> *pearlescent paint b.c.
> *


 On white? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

guitar painters b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

One more time b.c.

Damn I'm gone for a few minutes and you guys get two pages on me b.c.

Yeah I finished what I needed to do now I just got to leave my desk looking decent b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:45 PM~3605489
> *Newbies hate locospic B.C.*


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 01:45 PM~3605496
> *guitar painters b.c.
> *


that'sa good name


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Adios for sure this time b.c.

I'm missing my bus b.c.

Laterz and you all get back to work and Ali do your home work b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 12 2005, 01:49 PM~3605518
> *Adios for sure this time b.c.
> 
> I'm missing my bus b.c.
> ...


i don't go to school FOOL b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

LATERZZZ B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Have a Good time B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Take Care B.C


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

chrome ginos b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

ADIOS ! B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

smooth honey pot why arent you talking on the chat b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 01:53 PM~3605541
> *smooth honey pot why arent you talking on the chat b.c.
> *


 Cause When I was there no one was there B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

if you go to the chat, i'll be here solito b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was busy at work b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

5 Members: noe_from_texas, 1960, lowrider2NV, smoothhoneypot, Litorube and none posting b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

Room Topic: Lowriding
[just_lowriding] Type here
PiNkLaDy> *hello*
[just_lowriding] yo
PiNkLaDy> sup
[just_lowriding] chillin
[just_lowriding] you
PiNkLaDy> same
[just_lowriding] yeah
[just_lowriding] WANNA CYBER
PiNkLaDy> no
[just_lowriding] joking
[just_lowriding] note caps lock
PiNkLaDy> ohhhhhh
TEQUILLA_SUNRISE> CYBER????
PiNkLaDy> working?
PiNkLaDy> ?
[just_lowriding] cybersex
>> PiNkLaDy has left room #Lobby_3018677
>> PiNkLaDy has joined room #Lobby_3018677
PiNkLaDy> no thanks
[just_lowriding] i'm not asking you dumbass
PiNkLaDy> fuk u
[just_lowriding] I SAID I DON'T WANT CYBER
PiNkLaDy> whatever
Loading Control Panel. Please wait...
>> PiNkLaDy has left room #Lobby_3018677
[just_lowriding] cool
[just_lowriding] i could type like this all day
[just_lowriding] yeah boy
>> lowrider2NV has joined room #Lobby_3018677
TEQUILLA_SUNRISE> HEY
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: chicken
[just_lowriding] foool
>> 1_LO_64 has joined room #Lobby_3018677
[just_lowriding] yo bitch
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: bark
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: bark
[just_lowriding] SHUT THE FUCK UP
<1_LO_64> sent sound: chicken
<just_lowriding> sent sound: crash
<just_lowriding> sent sound: computer
<1_LO_64> sent sound: laugh
smoothhoneypot> U wanna Cyber???? HWat Ever!!
<1_LO_64> sent sound: laugh
<1_LO_64> sent sound: laugh
<1_LO_64> sent sound: laugh
<1_LO_64> sent sound: laugh
<1_LO_64> sent sound: laugh
<1_LO_64> sent sound: laugh
>> 1_LO_64 has left room #Lobby_3018677
<just_lowriding> sent sound: train
<just_lowriding> sent sound: tone
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: cuckoo
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: splat
<just_lowriding> sent sound: splat
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: train
<just_lowriding> sent sound: gong
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
lowrider2NV> dakota??
<just_lowriding> sent sound: clock
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: doorbell
<just_lowriding> sent sound: beep
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: doorbell
<just_lowriding> sent sound: boing
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: bubbles
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<lowrider2NV> sent sound: doorbell
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cat
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: waterdrop
<just_lowriding> sent sound: quack
>> lowrider2NV has left room #Lobby_3018677
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: laugh
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: whistle
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: gong
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: clink
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: chirp
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: boing
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: boing
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
>> PiNkLaDy has joined room #Lobby_3018677
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: boing
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: boing
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
PiNkLaDy> having a farm?
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: splat
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
[just_lowriding] so fun
[just_lowriding] i mean
[just_lowriding] so fun
PiNkLaDy> i see
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cowbell
smoothhoneypot> MI PERICO, MI GALLO, Y MI CHIVO !!!!!!!!
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
[just_lowriding] talk english
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow
<smoothhoneypot> sent sound: rooster
<just_lowriding> sent sound: cow

B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

6 Members: noe_from_texas, just lowriding, 1960, lowrider2NV, smoothhoneypot, Litorube and still none posting b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

7 Members: noe_from_texas, just lowriding, gotair19, 1960, lowrider2NV, smoothhoneypot, Litorube and none posting b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i can't log on the chat from work b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i posted you stupid fuck b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm Sowwy, B.C
Here i am, It's lame at the Chat B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so now you come back b.c.

hahahaha


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

just lowriding wants to get a peep show going on at the chat B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sounds familiar b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

You're right i'll just stay confined to the safety of this topic B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

What's up for the weekend B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 03:05 PM~3605600
> *just lowriding wants to get a peep show going on at the chat B.C
> *


just lowriding , better known as ali b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

haircut today b.c.

cut the grass again b.c.

and l.i.l. later on tonight again b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 02:08 PM~3605619
> *just lowriding , better known as ali b.c.
> *


 Thanks for the name B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Is that me on top again? B.C :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

almost time to go home b.c.

about 50 minutes b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: to this NEWBIE :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

lowrider2nv, go work on the bikes b.c.

unfinished b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

What time does Noe Have B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Talk about a conundrum. Over the past year oil prices have blasted through the $40 barrier to $50 a barrel, then $60 and now $65, 

I feel like building me a bike when I keep hearing stuff like this B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

A bike I COULD ride B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Just u N' me B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Where did everyone go B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HElooo! B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

NOE... B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

WTF?


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

THATS WHAT I GET B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm back b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

For Straying B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Now He's ignoring Me B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a taste of your own medicine b.c.

just kidding b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Cause I went to the chat B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you talking about me b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Here I am. B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm gonna leave again b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

On the Top Again!!!! B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

about 35 more minutes b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

where to B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it will get old b.c.

hahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

don't know b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHHA
So now your trying to cram a days worth of work into 35 minutes? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

get some work done b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've been working all day, just no one is coming to the office b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just got a p.m. from someone b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

You would be Hati'n if you seen what I do at my job B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why b.c.

is it that bad? b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 02:27 PM~3605728
> *i just got a p.m. from someone b.c.
> *


 Don't get too Excited B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm not b.c.

jealous b.c.

cause you don't get any b.c.

hahaha


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 02:27 PM~3605731
> *why b.c.
> 
> is it that bad? b.c.
> *


I get paid to do nothing B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 02:28 PM~3605737
> *i'm not b.c.
> 
> jealous b.c.
> ...


Let me CHeck, B.C

4 in the last 10 minutes B.C.

Not bad for a Newbie B.C.

Me? Hati'n? B.C

I think I'm mastering the Game B.C :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

show offs b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 12 2005, 03:29 PM~3605740
> *I get paid to do nothing B.C
> *


everyone wants that job i think b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

im going to work b.c.


finishing putty 2morrow b4 work b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

about time b.c.

have fun b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

MAN THIS IS OUT OF HAND B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this became a whore topic b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Whores R US B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Trained By the Biggest Whore B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Noe_of_Texas B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i wonder who your talking about b.c.

i'm leaving now, seey you guys later, and gal, b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

You just killed it B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

By calling someone a gal B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I can't belive all you guy's left me for the day B.C

I'm the last one here B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 12 2005, 03:00 PM~3606092
> *i wonder who your talking about b.c.
> 
> i'm leaving now, seey you guys later, and gal, b.c.
> *


Seey you later too... What ever that means


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just finished cutting the grass b.c.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

the devil sucks b.c


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2005, 10:00 PM~3608379
> *the devil sucks b.c
> *


I AGREE B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2005, 11:00 PM~3608379
> *the devil sucks b.c
> *


God is Good b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 13 2005, 07:07 AM~3609614
> *God is Good b.c. :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE B.C


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

low asians b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i hate finishing putty b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Harry Potter b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Flood Control b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

layitlow on a saturday night b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Easy like Sunday morning b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Aug 14 2005, 09:27 AM~3614727
> *Easy like Sunday morning b.c.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

spinners and neons b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ultimate Living Creations b.c.

Drastic Fluid Illutions Reflections b.c.

Wicked Impressive Compulsive Riders b.c.

Personal Dreams Factory b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

wrestling crew b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

Stonehenge B.C.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 14 2005, 09:58 AM~3615034
> *Stonehenge B.C.
> *


that'd be cool actually


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

:dunno: 
it was the song I was listening too B.C.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

stonehenge


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

have u gone there cus its in england


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i've drove past it a couple times


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

is it really wired to see that shit or ur used to it


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

it's interesting


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

o yea thats it, I heard stonehenge before the song, the songs probably named after it anyways, its by Black Sabbath


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

Space Cowboys B.C.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page B.C.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

Whole Lotta Love B.C.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

it's funny how you listen to english music b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u love having a new page bc


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

_*BIKE ******_


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 14 2005, 02:16 PM~3615255
> *it's funny how you listen to english music b.c.
> *


The Zombies


----------



## LJ$LJ (Aug 12, 2005)

wat about....ugly b.c


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 14 2005, 01:36 PM~3615128
> *stonehenge
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to smoke about 3 doobies and go there


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

sorry forgot the B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nut Scraperz BC :ugh:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

This post is like the energizer bunny b.c.

It keeps going, and going, and going, and going b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

stay on topic b.c.

good morning camaradas b.c.

the show and shine absorbed b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

what do people think of this colour b.c.?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

barney b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

barney isn't metallic b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

TinkyWinky b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 15 2005, 06:31 AM~3625149
> *what do people think of this colour b.c.?
> *



I like the color ali b.c.

Looks good b.c.

Oh yeah I'mmmmmmmmmmmm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack b.c.

Que Paso my b.c. familia b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how was schlitterbahn b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i go to shows only to get sunburned b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 15 2005, 11:19 AM~3625593
> *i go to shows only to get sunburned b.c.
> *


all my city has is show and shines B.C. and there's only ever the same 2 lowriders a 64 and a 86 regal B.C.

its mostly muscle cars B.C.

and everbody that has a lowrider bike in my city I know B.C.

all 4 of them B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i see the same cars all the time b.c.

i'll see them again on august 27th b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 15 2005, 07:52 AM~3625315
> *how was schlitterbahn b.c.
> *


It was great for my girls, but a little boring for me b.c.

My girls are 2 and 5 and they didn't want to get on any rides just play in the kiddie pools b.c.

I did get them on the ragging river and my oldest was scared and that's why she didn't want to get on any other rides b.c.

It was fun though b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

VIEJITOS SUPPORT SHIRT B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 15 2005, 09:49 AM~3625771
> *VIEJITOS SUPPORT SHIRT B.C.
> *


i bursted out laughing when i saw that b.c.

HAHAHA!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

waiting for more club shirts b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 15 2005, 07:54 AM~3625795
> *i bursted out laughing when i saw that b.c.
> 
> HAHAHA!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: B.C.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

plastic pedals b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i never finished my boys or girls frames cause i cut my hand with a knife b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

5 more minutes till i go home b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I never even got to play today B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I can't believe this day is almost gone B.C

I didn't get to go to lunch again B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 15 2005, 02:54 PM~3628011
> *i never finished my boys or girls frames cause i cut my hand with a knife b.c.
> *


 When Did it happen B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that happened to lowrider2nv b.c.

he posted pics b.c.

it was bad b.c.

por menso b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh oh, he's here b.c.

3 Members: noe_from_texas, lowrider2NV, smoothhoneypot


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 15 2005, 05:54 PM~3628011
> *i never finished my boys or girls frames cause i cut my hand with a knife b.c.
> *



wasnt sure if ud catch on b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm gonna log off b.c.

later homies b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

sexy fingaz b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yuckers b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now i'm really leaving b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Nasty Fingers b.c.

Did it hurt much b.c.

I know, stupid question b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

it didnt really hurt at all b.c.


the freezing killed like hell though b.c.

dont stab tables with steak knives b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 15 2005, 03:01 PM~3628082
> *sexy fingaz b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


 YOWZAAAAAA~~~~~~~~~

Youp, You did a Nice Zig Zag job there! B.C 

I would of been crying like a little BIOTCH B.C


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

the docs did most to attach the tendent b.c. but i did a good job myself


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN THAT LOOKS LIKE IT HURT B.C

[attachmentid=246308]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ouch b.c.

Where the hell have I been b.c.

10 pages in a few days b.c.


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

i was eatin and almost threw up wen i saw that pic B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another day b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Noe's boss must be back from vacation b.c.

It must be to early for honeypot to be on internet too b.c. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Good Morning B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Another Day of B.S'ing on Lil B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm gonna try my best today B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Me and My kid @ work B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Why the hell does Noe's date and time thingie say 6:45 A.M B.C

I was still SNORING that early B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's all this talk about me b.c.

i was in the off topic b.c.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Wow 61 pages, what a waste of space :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

soon as i get here everyone leaves b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

bad boys b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Where is everyone today B.C


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

pee pee lickers b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

3:00 o o' clock crew b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

were is everyone b.c.

61 pages and everyone stops posting b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not me b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Finally I made it to the top b.c.

Horray b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

time for a smoke B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

still here b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

eat your food groups b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sore eyes b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

eat more carrots b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

carrots are good for your vision b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2005, 02:53 PM~3636893
> *sore eyes b.c.
> *



Quit starring at those porno sites so much b.c.

No Te Creas Noe b.c.

Nasty looks b.c.

Pops you eyes out b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this topic aint' dead yet b.c.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Michael Jackson B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tito jackson b.c.

backstreet boys b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i got bored and made this b.c.

http://www.myspace.com/chromelowrider


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Aug 16 2005, 10:01 PM~3640157
> *i got bored and made this b.c.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/chromelowrider
> *



not bad b.c.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

everyone is a sleep b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

its 2am b.c.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:uh: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :burn: :uh: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :burn:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

what the fuck is b.c


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

bike club b.c

hope u know now b.c


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i know i couldnt think of anythin b.c


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

man u got a new page i-beam aint gonna b happy b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave: b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:wave: good morning b.c :wave:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

:wave: One more day of posting b.c. :biggrin: 

be back later b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Aug 17 2005, 07:58 AM~3641077
> *man u got a new page i-beam aint gonna b happy b.c
> *


damn right im not gonna be happy b.c. :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm tired b.c.

don't know why b.c.

went to sleep early last night b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

We're still postin b.c. 

When will it end b.c.

PMS b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Anyone signed up b.c.

To win a free DVD from Rider Chronicles b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no b.c.

neverending topic b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice combo b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Stressed out b.c.

I hope it looks good b.c. 

Last minute b.c.

The show is in 3 days b.c.

Where did the time go b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

im drunk as fuck b.c.


and i am too :cheesy: b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

oh shit does my parents know im drunk b.c. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 17 2005, 08:30 PM~3645957
> *im drunk as fuck b.c.
> and i am too :cheesy: b.c.
> *


Drunk b.c. ?


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

too drunk to fuck bc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Aug 17 2005, 08:47 PM~3646040
> *too drunk to fuck bc
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

mothers against drunk drivers b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 18 2005, 09:12 AM~3649642
> *mothers against drunk drivers b.c.
> *


drunk drivers against mothers against drunk drivers B.C.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

hangovers suck ass b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Mango Madness Snapple B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Breakfast Club B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I had a Bacon & Egg Croisant for Breakfast B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

finally logged on from work b.c.

been busy b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

I STILL DON'T LIKE TWISTED FANTASY b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Thank God It's Friday b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

2 more days until showtime b.c


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I agree on being Friday b.c.

Take a shit load of pics at the show and post them b.c.

I wish I could go to one of those Cali shows b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

fuck yo couch ***** b.c.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 19 2005, 09:03 AM~3656181
> *fuck yo couch ***** b.c.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

thank god its saturday BBQ day b.c


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

going on holiday tomorrow b.c.


getting a new camera today b.c.


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 20 2005, 01:04 AM~3656346
> *going on holiday tomorrow b.c.
> getting a new camera today b.c.
> *


isnt it like summer over there now? b.c.
its grim and frostbitten over here now b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2005, 07:28 AM~3656441
> *isnt it like summer over there now? b.c.
> its grim and frostbitten over here now b.c.
> *


DAMN ALIENS!! B.C. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 20 2005, 01:31 AM~3656453
> *DAMN ALIENS!! B.C. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


drivin on the left b.c.
20 years behind the states b.c.
fucked up fuel prices b.c.
at least this shit is something new in the outback although ******** will beat your ass b.c.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

teabagged by midgets bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

kangaroos and wallabes b.c.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

grundle cheese bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

fat toothless black chick bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

dirty turtles bc


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I can't believe this topic is only 65 pages B.C

Why haven't you been posting more? B.C

I'm away for a couple of days and you let it fizzle B.C

My son is not at work with me today B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Where's Noe? B.C

Where's Litorube? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i didn't think this topic would even get 65 pages b.c.

some people are never happy b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

litorube not lilrube :twak: b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 19 2005, 10:10 AM~3656980
> *litorube not lilrube :twak: b.c.
> *


 That's what I said! B.C

 :twak:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

What's going on B.C?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

post editing b.c.

i still don't know how to do that  b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

be right back b.c.

gonna log on from another computer b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

alot going on this weekend B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not for me b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2005, 07:54 AM~3656557
> *drivin on the left b.c.
> 20 years behind the states b.c.
> fucked up fuel prices b.c.
> ...


nice blank page b.c.
that ain't a knife, this is a knife B.C.
crokodile soup b.c.
outback jack b.c.

have to see a man about a walabee b.c.
:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

crocodile hunters b.c.

lowrider mates b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Mic Dundee b.c.

raised by the abarishinees (SP?) b.c.

down under b.c.

The croc hunter b.c.

I know Noe you said it already b.c.

honeypot I am back b.c.

Been busy b.c.

Very busy b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

pizza makers b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Tackhead b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

THE MISFITS B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Manson Family b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

The Adams Family b.c.

Thing b.c.

Grampa b.c.

Lurch b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm on top of the world b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KEEPING THIS TOPIC ALIVE B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ON MY WAY BACK TO THE FRISCO SHOW B.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still tired and I missed about 6 pages b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

66 Pages BC? :ugh:

Ridin High BC 

Panty Waste BC

Tampax Supreme BC

Store bought Bikes BC


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:  
MIXED EMOTIONS B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 23 2005, 07:36 AM~3673732
> *    :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :uh:
> MIXED EMOTIONS B.C.
> *



Tony's a Hoe BC :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pimp Slapped BC

Krispy Kritters BC (original Name for Krispy Kreme) :ugh:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

What happened to this topic b.c.

Don't tell me it's dieing b.c.

Flatline b.c.

no pulse b.c.

clear b.c.

250cc clear b.c.

got a pulse b.c.

is it going to make it b.c.

to be continued b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

haven't posted here in a few days b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the sprite bikes b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

cookie eaters b.c.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

BONE PONY B.C.

******* 'R' US B.C. 

All EYES ON MY BITCH B.C.

FUCK MY GIRL B.C.

HAHA just a lil of my ideas lol lol


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I see I haven't missed much B.C

I was away from work B.C

My son Was sick B.C

What's going on B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Well come back smoothhoneypot b.c. :biggrin: 

I hope your son is feeling better b.c.

Now get to work b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Noe's Customz BC :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

long ass topic bc

66 page bc

damn i lost count bc


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Micro Mangement BC

Busted Spirit BC

Unemployed BC

Give a brotha a dime? BC :tears:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u Unemployed bc

poor tony bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2005, 08:19 PM~3679101
> *Noe's Customz BC  :roflmao:
> *


HHHHMMMMM B.C.

SPRITE BIKES B.C.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

whoop my ass b.c.

harder b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I-beam always says new page b.c. :biggrin: 

Neck cramp b.c.

Chit Bananas b.c.


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

Ruff Riders B.C.


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

Stickem Up B.C.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fuck you haters b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 06:36 AM~3681683
> *HHHHMMMMM B.C.
> 
> SPRITE BIKES B.C.
> *


 DOUBLE POST B.C


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

rusty trombone bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

herpes bc


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Print Screen b.c. 

Insert Here b.c.

Break you off b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 24 2005, 10:33 AM~3682429
> *DOUBLE POST B.C
> *


sprite bikes to the 3rd power b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

why havnt the mods deleted this thread yet? b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why would they b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 24 2005, 01:12 PM~3683388
> *why havnt the mods deleted this thread yet? b.c
> *


 :angry: Don't be hatin b.c. :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nothing wrong with this topic b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Rip Off b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

R We Still Creeping along? B.C


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Subway b.c.

I'm getting bungry b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Aug 26 2005, 12:10 PM~3697979
> *Subway b.c.
> 
> I'm getting bungry b.c.
> *


I just ate b.c.

Chicken quesadilla b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this topic is still going b.c.

Yippee!! b.c.

where's Ali b.c.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

VIVA LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!! B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Remember the Alamo B.c


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 26 2005, 02:16 PM~3698424
> *VIVA LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!! B.C.
> *


BRING IT HOME TO NORTHERN CALI B.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ghetto Shooters BC

Ugly Welds BC

Preppy Preppers BC :twak:

Krispy Kreme Models BC  

Drunken Duncan Doughnuts BC

Busted Nose BC

No Showz BC


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

E-Z Rydas B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is like the 2nd longest bike topic ever b.c. 

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BORED ON FRIDAY NIGHT B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

almost going to bed cause i work tomorrow b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good night homies b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm going to bed BC

Snoozin BC

Leave me alone BC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 26 2005, 07:30 PM~3700712
> *this is like the 2nd longest bike topic ever b.c.
> 
> :0
> *


Whats the biggest one b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

trike fest topic bc


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

sausage fest b.c.


----------



## Santo (Aug 27, 2005)

ROYAL HUSTLER BC
SANTOS BC 
&
SOCIOS BC


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2005, 09:59 PM~3700911
> *Whats the biggest one b.c.
> *


something about lowrider bikes b.c.

say anything about them b.c.

i'll see if i can find the topic b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

fucking gays.com


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

you forgot to say b.c :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry3702540 b.c.

this topic is about halfway there though b.c.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

lol 140 :0


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Post 1360 b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

im druck b.c.

i gotta hang over today b.c.


new page b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u took i beams page bc


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

my bike is so scummy b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2005, 12:28 PM~3703501
> *u took i beams page bc
> *


damn str8 b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice bc 

take some chaser next time bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

eric ramos b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahahaha

lowridertrike81 bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

69 b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I wanna be on 69 too B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I LOVE 69 B.C :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

finally able to log on b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HELLO BUDDY B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i want to go home right now b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my head hurts again b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

How come my thing under my avi says Baller? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

judge ali b.c.

sic 'n' twisted b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Maybe it hurts cause u spend too much time on the computer B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: EVERYBODY B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

confused Ballers b.c.

you can change that b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

maybe u need to get ur eyes checked B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

he LOVES the cock b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't where glasses b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 11:50 AM~3713115
> *i don't where glasses b.c.
> *



Huh? What R U TALKING ABOUT? B.C :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

there you go editing again b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST FOUND OUT WHAT "LMFAO"MEANS B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

LMFAO B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Noe, If u show me how to change it, I'll show you how to post edit B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 01:05 PM~3713227
> *Noe, If u show me how to change it, I'll show you how to post edit B.C.
> *


good deal b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

get a life b.c :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

or how about 
lock this topic b.c lol


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Aug 29 2005, 12:18 PM~3713322
> *or how about
> lock this topic b.c lol
> *


Amen to this one B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Lock this topic? B.C

What do u mean? B.C.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

don't lock it B.C.
another whore topic will be made instantly B.C.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Aug 29 2005, 02:18 PM~3713322
> *or how about
> lock this topic b.c lol
> *


now i like the sound of that!!


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 03:30 PM~3713404
> *now i like the sound of that!! B.C.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

there's actually conversations going on here b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 12:33 PM~3713426
> *there's actually conversations going on here b.c.
> *



Ohhhhhh, Doooogggg, I think It's coming back to life!!! B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i locked the topic..yaaaay!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

damn noe, you got power in here now??? B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

NOE, pulling his palanca up in this topic! ok.... so what does that mean? ANSWER ME! B.C.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY!!!!!!!

She's coming back b.c.

I feel the pulse coming b.c

She's alive b.c.

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Aug 29 2005, 01:41 PM~3713491
> *damn noe, you got power in here now??? B.C.
> *


i'm the newest moderator b.c.

i wish b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HEY IT's the 3 of us 2gether just like B-4 B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Hola!! litorube I'm back too B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 01:41 PM~3713485
> *:roflmao:
> *



that's not funny homeboy, don't edit my posts :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 01:43 PM~3713501
> *NOE, pulling his palanca up in this topic!  ok.... so what does that mean?    ANSWER ME! B.C.
> *



calmate b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 12:44 PM~3713507
> *i'm the newest moderator b.c.
> 
> i wish b.c.
> *




Noe wants to be a moderator when he grows-up B.C


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 02:46 PM~3713526
> *that's not funny homeboy, don't edit my posts b.c:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


don't tell me what to do b.c. :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

What's up girl b.c.

Where you been b.c.

Haven't seen you in a while and I guess it's also cuz I have been gone myself b.c.

The 3 amigos b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Noe que paso por que tas enojado (SP) b.c.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 29 2005, 02:49 PM~3713547
> *
> 
> The 3 amigos b.c. :biggrin:
> *


which one are you??


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 12:46 PM~3713526
> *
> that's VERY FUNNY homeboy, I LIKE GETTING MY POSTs EDITED!!!
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I guess I could be Dusty b.c. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Unless you want to be him b.c.

Or do you want to be El Wapo b.c.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 29 2005, 12:51 PM~3713554
> *Noe que paso por que tas enojado (SP) b.c.
> *



Noe, Never gats mad B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep it up and you'll stay a baller, i changed mine, haha b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 29 2005, 12:53 PM~3713576
> *I guess I could be Dusty b.c.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Unless you want to be him b.c.
> ...



I wanna be la Guapa! B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 01:53 PM~3713578
> *Noe, Never gats mad B.C
> *


true b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=200376 b.c.

pics from saturday b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

La Guapa you may be b.c.

Oye Noe, I still say you got robbed bro b.c.

Oh well you win some you lose some b.c.

So are you going to San Anto b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 12:54 PM~3713580
> *keep it up and you'll stay a baller, i changed mine, haha b.c.
> *



Your not right B.C

After I showed you how to post edit B.C

I c how it is B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Remember the alamo b.c.

san antonio it is b.c.

this weekend b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

You a baller now girl make him show you how to do delete that shit b.c.

Show how you ballers do it b.c.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

let me get some work dont b.c.

be back in few minutes b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

See how he's doi'n me B.C

I wanna change it B.C

I guess he's still in a foul mood B.C

From the show B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

litorube, how did you put Mr. Raza under your avi? B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 02:01 PM~3713631
> *let me get some work dont b.c.
> 
> be back in few minutes b.c.
> *



Don't you mean done b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I Finally caught Noe misspelling b.c. HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

ok, fine !!!! B.C.

Can't we just at least change it to BALLERETTE B.C?


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HAhahah B.C

Noe, got caught Slippi'n B.C

Lero, Lero, B.C

That's what u get for being tight noe! B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll be back myself b.c.

No llores smoothhoneypot b.c :happysad:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 03:17 PM~3713702
> *litorube, how did you put Mr. Raza under your avi? B.C
> *


go to your control panel..then edit profile, and it is the very first thing to edit (custom member title)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

lock this topic b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why is everyone against me b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i love noe b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 02:33 PM~3713792
> *i love noe b.c.
> *



*AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! *:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 01:26 PM~3713761
> *go to your control panel..then edit profile, and it is the very first thing to edit (custom member title)
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01
> *



There's no doubt about it....... YOU ARE 1ofaknd :thumbsup: B.C

Thank You! B.C

Look who's a BALLARETTE NOW!!! B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

I HATE TO BURST YOUR BUBBLE B.C.

MISSPELLED B.C.

HAHAHA
smoothhoneypot Today, 02:37 PM 

BELLERETTE!

Posts: 354
Joined: Dec 2002


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 01:33 PM~3713796
> *B.C *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

BELLERATES B.C. :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 01:39 PM~3713841
> *BELLERATES B.C. :roflmao:
> *



What are you talking about? B.C


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 03:37 PM~3713817
> *There's no doubt about it....... YOU ARE 1ofaknd :thumbsup: B.C
> 
> Thank You! B.C
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 01:42 PM~3713862
> *:thumbsup:
> *


haha i got banned on this site before you... ''mod''


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

old school ali b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 01:38 PM~3713828
> *I HATE TO BURST YOUR BUBBLE B.C.
> 
> MISSPELLED B.C.
> ...



QUOTE(noe_from_texas @ Aug 29 2005, 02:01 PM) 
let me get some work dont b.c.

be back in few minutes b.c.


Who's MISSPELLING ????? B.C

I Guess It rubbed off on me B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

b.c.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 03:43 PM~3713871
> *haha i got banned on this site before you... ''mod''
> *


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 01:46 PM~3713888
> *    b.c.
> *



Ohhhh What's a matter B.C

Am I sensing some frustration B.C ?

FRUSTRATED B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 01:47 PM~3713895
> *:gayfacethingpostedaftereditingaquote:
> *


sure thing buddy


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 01:32 PM~3713790
> *why is everyone against me b.c.
> *





Do u really feel like we're all against you? B.C


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 03:50 PM~3713913
> *sure thing buddy
> *


i didn't edit any "quotes" :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 01:54 PM~3713930
> *i didn't edit any "quotes"  :uh:
> *


well i think you're a penis abusing your moderating powers


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

quote editing B.C :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 01:56 PM~3713945
> *quote editing B.C :thumbsup:
> *


jack my dick off


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 02:49 PM~3713907
> *Ohhhh What's a matter B.C
> 
> Am I sensing some frustration B.C ?
> ...


wrong b.c.

where's ruben b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 02:55 PM~3713943
> *well i think you're a penis abusing your moderating powers
> *



see you in 3 days b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 01:58 PM~3713968
> *see you in 3 days b.c.
> *


no you wont, you'll never see me


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

ok people!!!!!!! REMEMBER THIS TOPIC IS 
Whats a bad name for a bike club?, yeah, im bored... B.C 

So, please stick with the flow of this post and add B.C to the end of your Comments!!! 

THANK YOU... B.C

fight fair B.C 

Keep it Clean B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 01:59 PM~3713972
> *ok people!!!!!!! REMEMBER THIS TOPIC IS
> Whats a bad name for a bike club?, yeah, im bored... B.C
> 
> ...


shut the fuck up you stupid honeyslut bitch


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 02:59 PM~3713971
> *no you wont, you'll never see me
> *



your right b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 01:56 PM~3713947
> *jack my dick off
> *


 CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HAND ME SOME TWEEZERS B.C

SO I CAN WACK THIS SMALL BRAIN AND PENIS JERK OFF!!! B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 02:59 PM~3713974
> *shut the fuck up you stupid honeyslut bitch
> *


no respect b.c. :0 :0 

calm down ali b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 02:00 PM~3713979
> *CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HAND ME SOME TWEEZERS B.C
> 
> SO I CAN WACK THIS SMALL BRAIN AND PENIS JERK OFF!!! B.C
> *



you'll need something smaller than tweezers


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 01:59 PM~3713974
> *shut the fuck up you stupid honeyslut bitch
> *



















































































*B.C*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 03:01 PM~3713982
> *you'll need something smaller than tweezers
> *


b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 02:01 PM~3713983
> *
> *


OOOOOH NOOO!! YOU DIDN'T TYPE ''B.C.'' AFTER THE PICTURE!!!! YOU ARE SO FUCKING UP THIS TOPIC, GET OUT NOW!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to beat ali, ignore him b.c. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

1lowimpala, where you been whoring ?? b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

1lowimpala May 2005 1,382 131 2.28% 
ladyztouch Jul 2005 539 119 2.07% 
mrtravieso Jan 2003 21,376 93 1.62% 
DJLATIN Jul 2003 42,938 83 1.45% 
I-beam Jan 2005 4,433 82 1.43% 
JESSE Apr 2003 26,727 77 1.34% 
Fistacuffs Jul 2003 2,632 63 1.10% 
noe_from_texas Jun 2004 19,381 62 1.08% 
BIG-SCOTTY Nov 2002 11,997 59 1.03% 
Death Dealer Oct 2004 1,644 56 0.98% 

B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 02:02 PM~3713990
> *OOOOOH NOOO!! YOU DIDN'T TYPE ''B.C.'' AFTER THE PICTURE!!!! YOU ARE SO FUCKING UP THIS TOPIC, GET OUT NOW!!!!!
> *


 You missed that? B.C Take another look B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 02:06 PM~3714024
> *You missed that? B.C  Take another look B.C
> *


way to edit your post bitch.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice editing b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm back b.c.

Say girl I didn't see your post on asking me how I put Mr. Raza on my aviator b.c.

Sorry about that wasn't ignoring you b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a day late and a dollar short b.c.

too late litorube b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Que paso Noe you post and then you leave b.c.

Where did you go b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you guys never post b.c.

just post whoring around b.c.


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

2 LEGET 2 QUIT B.C.

NO SCHWINN YOU AINT IN B.C.


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

2 LEGET 2 QUIT B.C.

NO SCHWINN YOU AINT IN B.C.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

chrome frames b.c.

no painted frames b.c.

chrome is king in the valley b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 02:08 PM~3714034
> *way to edit your post bitch.
> *



I think he's warming up to me B.C 

By the way... You forgot B.C :uh:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I will some day start on my bike b.c.

I have to much shit to do b.c.

I need some insperation b.c.

Calgon take me away b.c.

Showing my age with that last one b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i won't be on here later today b.c.

need to work on another bike b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 03:17 PM~3714109
> *you guys never post b.c.
> 
> just post whoring around b.c.
> *



Are jew talkin to me b.c.

Are jew talkin to me b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to all of you b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

So much negativity in this place B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

positive b.c.

plus plus b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I am worried about Noe b.c.

He is acting different b.c.

Your be so negative today b.c.

Your not my friend anymore b.c.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

smoothhoney pot said that b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

people get pissed so bad when i talk shit c..b.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 03:26 PM~3714182
> *people get pissed so bad when i talk shit c..b.
> *


i don't mind cause it's always funny b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn must have been typing when she wrote that b.c. 

Oh well b.c.

No Te Creas Noe b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 02:27 PM~3714185
> *i don't mind cause it's always funny b.c.
> *



your bike is pre cool though


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

You keep it intresting ali b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

AM I on top again b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i need to learn to paint using more than 1 color b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I guess I didn't make it b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube+Aug 29 2005, 02:28 PM~3714196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMOOCH SMOOCH!!!! B.C.

WHAT EVER!!!!!! B.C

ALI, How can I get people to kiss my butt too B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

We'll see you folks tomorrow or later tonight b.c.

Got to get back to work b.c.

Almost 5 o'clock b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ali is funny b.c.

i like when he argues with someone b.c.

most people hate it b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 02:32 PM~3714231
> *SMOOCH SMOOCH!!!! B.C.
> 
> WHAT EVER!!!!!! B.C
> ...


hater


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 03:32 PM~3714231
> *SMOOCH SMOOCH!!!! B.C.
> 
> WHAT EVER!!!!!! B.C
> ...



Cabrona b.c. 

Just put it out there and it will get kissed b.c. 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 02:33 PM~3714242
> *ali is funny b.c.
> 
> i like when he argues with someone b.c.
> ...



Not Me! I Love A challenge.... or should I say the entertainment! B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Con Muncho Amor Smoothhoneypot, Con Muncho Amor b.c. :wave:

Well see you later for sure this time b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 29 2005, 02:35 PM~3714254
> *Cabrona b.c.
> 
> Just put it out there and it will get kissed b.c.
> ...




(_,_)

Kiss My Butt B.C
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

later litorube b.c.

poor bikes are crying out for customization b.c.

in other words, get to work on them b.c.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hardest pendejos b.c.

mommy buy everything for my bike b.c.

dont have any taste b.c. 

lalove b.c. :happysad:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Aug 29 2005, 02:38 PM~3714292
> *Con Muncho Amor Smoothhoneypot, Con Muncho Amor b.c. :wave:
> 
> Well see you later for sure this time b.c.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   Much love to yA1 B.C


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Here is a big fat kiss for you girl b.c.

Did you feel it b.c. 

It smells like strawberries b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:uh:   :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 03:39 PM~3714308
> *later litorube b.c.
> 
> poor bikes are crying out for customization b.c.
> ...



i edited my post b.c.

for the 1st time b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 02:41 PM~3714335
> *i edited my post b.c.
> 
> for the 1st time b.c.
> *




Well, Shit Howd'y !!!!! B.C

Congrat's B.C !!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't check my p.m.'s b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 02:47 PM~3714389
> *i don't check my p.m.'s b.c.
> *



Ok, so I guess that's my answer to my question B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 02:47 PM~3714389
> *i don't check my p.m.'s b.c.
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2005, 03:48 PM~3714400
> *Ok, so I guess that's my answer to my question B.C
> *


HUH?! B.C. :uh:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I didn't keep my side of the bargain because I don't check my PM's B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

CHECK YOUR PM'S


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 29 2005, 02:48 PM~3714401
> *:0
> *


neather do you


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 29 2005, 03:00 PM~3714513
> *neather do you
> *




Yes, I did he was pm'ing me just than for something I pm'd him about an hour ago!!!! :0 B.C :twak:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 02:51 PM~3714426
> *CHECK YOUR PM'S
> *


 You forgot B.C ... B.C


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

200 BC
2000 AD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

77 pages b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the energizer bunny b.c.

keeps going and going and going b.c.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

White Vinyl Banana seat riders BC


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this topic is still on bc


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 06:16 PM~3715793
> *the energizer bunny b.c.
> 
> keeps going and going and going b.c.
> *












B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm getting my truck TODAY!!!! AFTER WORK!!!! B.C

Here's a picture of it................ B.C


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 29 2005, 03:00 PM~3714513
> *neather do you
> *


yes i do you dumbass


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yippee b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm on my lunch break b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

just wanted to post on here today b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

yikes!!!!!!b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NEW PAGE B.C :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

2 Legit 2 Quit B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

MC. HAMMER B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ice ice baby b.c


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

VANILLA ICE B.C. :0


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

SCHWINN'S 'R' US B.C.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

gay


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Aug 30 2005, 04:30 PM~3721953
> *SCHWINN'S 'R' US  B.C.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: B.C.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2005, 06:26 PM~3721594
> *NEW PAGE B.C :biggrin:
> *


theres already 4 or 5 of those bc


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 30 2005, 05:15 PM~3722203
> *theres already 4 or 5 of those bc
> *


ACTUALLY ABOUT 100 BECAUSE OF YOU  BUT WHO'S COUNTING B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Rolli'n in my new truck B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

built ford tough b.c.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

fat sloppy prostitutes bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

droopy boobs bc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Busted nut b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

energizer bunnies II b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

jello bc


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 1 2005, 09:42 AM~3732870
> *built ford tough b.c.
> *




NEWEST MEMBER IN MY FAMILY B.C


Brought Her Home Tuesday! :biggrin: B.C TUESDAY B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

members only b.c.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

ford :thumbsdown: BC


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2005, 06:26 PM~3721594
> *NEW PAGE B.C :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

TWISTED FANTASY B.C.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

dirty turtles bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

abotu 60 more pages to become the biggest bike topic ever b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 1 2005, 11:44 AM~3733593
> *abotu 60 more pages to become the biggest bike topic ever b.c.
> *


this isn't a bike topic. IT'S COMPLETE BOLLOCKS


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

im not even into bikes bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

bollocks bc


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

how long will this topic go B.C.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

fa sheezy b.ceezy


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

black only b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

ali made it 80 pages b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

WELL SOON ENOUGH ANYWAYS B.C.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

this new page shit is hard! b.c.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 1 2005, 02:35 PM~3734689
> *this new page shit is hard! b.c.
> *


no its not, i'll do it when its time


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

new page :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

dumbass b..c


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

my bad, had the wrong number :happysad:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

liar .b.c


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

booyaa b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

NEW PAGE RYDAHS B.C.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

home from work b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

how about 

bc b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no bc 

80 page bc 

long ass topic bc


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

my handlebars on my lowrider bent so im stripping some paint off some old handlebars when its done im gona shine em up, put em on my bike and hop the crap out of it B.C


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

woke up bc 

damn school bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

brush your teeth b.c.

learn learn learn b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahahahahahah

nice 

still sleepy bc


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i had a shower this morning b.x.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

c ya guys later im going to school bc


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Gas just went up again b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what is the gas there b.c.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

THE BIKE CLUB B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

un-rideables b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 2 2005, 11:25 AM~3740669
> *un-rideables b.c.
> *


Not at all rideable b.c.

LRM bike judge better not ask me to ride this b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I've been straying too damn long from here B.C


I wanna go home noe, I mean now! B.C


My emoticons are not working right B.C 


I think I'm Pm'sing B.C


I can't wait to get away from this office this weekend B.C :biggrin: 


I'm gonna go drink wine & Gamble B.C




You know What????? I think I'm gonna Go home right now B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

shut the fuck up bitch


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

who is Bike Joooooooones? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 2 2005, 02:59 PM~3741162
> *I've been straying too damn long from here B.C
> I wanna go home noe, I mean now!  B.C
> My emoticons are not working right B.C
> ...


str8 stalkers b.c. :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

new page III b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2005, 02:41 PM~3741085
> *Not at all rideable b.c.
> 
> LRM bike judge better not ask me to ride this b.c.
> *


anti-LRM rules b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 2 2005, 01:33 PM~3740393
> *what is the gas there b.c.
> *


Just went up to $3.29 b.c.

Two days ago it was $2.99 b.c. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it was $2.69 3 day ago today it hit $3.35 in some places here b.c


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

This post ain't dead yet b.c.

Predict it will reach a hundred pages b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

about 60 pages to go to become the biggest bike topic b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

Too much sanding B.C.
Not enough bondo B.C.

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 4 2005, 08:57 PM~3753347
> *about 60 pages to go to become the biggest bike topic b.c.
> *


NOT GOING TO HAPPEN B.C.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i thnk this is a gay topic b.c.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 2 2005, 02:51 PM~3741496
> *it was $2.69 3 day ago today it hit $3.35 in some places here b.c
> *


cant afford gas so i bought a lowrider bike bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2005, 11:04 AM~3755223
> *NOT GOING TO HAPPEN B.C.
> *


i think it will b.c.

slowly but surely b.c.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

flat tires bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

im not even really into bikes but i feel like whoring bc


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

lowrider bikes being filmed for channel V this weekend b.c


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

4,000th POST BC































what a waste of #4000


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

tru that b.c


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

noe's midget crew b.c.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

turtle head bc


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

gay pride bc


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

master lowrider ''custom'' parts b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

custom nothing b.c.

I wish b.c.

clearly stock b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angry: NOE KEEPS BEING BEATEN BY A STREET BIKE B.C. :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 6 2005, 09:26 AM~3761350
> *noe's midget crew b.c.
> *


dwarfs b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 6 2005, 10:13 AM~3761526
> *NOE KEEPS BEING BEATEN BY A STREET BIKE B.C.
> *



malos b.c. :angry: :biggrin: 

never again b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 6 2005, 10:13 AM~3761526
> *:angry: NOE KEEPS BEING BEATEN BY A STREET BIKE B.C. :angry:
> *


i should have left my bike chrome b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

typing in all caps b.c.

TTT b.c.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 04:22 PM~3511030
> *built to lose b.c.
> 
> hahahahaha
> *



LMAO! thats hilarious! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

you aint gonna win b.c

ya mommas b.c

you suck b.c

we're all losers b.c

shut the f*** up b.c










:biggrin: ~DallaslowrdrGIRL~ :biggrin: 
The best in Texas... Dallas Lowriders Bike Club
"Dont hate us cuz you aint us"


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Ummmmmmmmm :uh: I think that was about a week ago B.C


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

we joined a club over the internet so were more gangster on there because we're not in real life


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> we joined a club over the internet so were more gangster on there because we're not in real life........ You Forgot B.C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

ac/dc b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Sep 7 2005, 06:05 PM~3771662
> *LMAO! thats hilarious! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


a little late b.c. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I log on 24/7 B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm a stalker? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

almost 500 posts, woopee!! b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 6 2005, 09:32 AM~3761589
> *dwarfs b.c.
> *


SHORT STACKS B.C.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NOBODY WANTS TO TRADE B.C.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

tickets to the fair b.c. 

goodbye 30 bucks b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

SHUCKSSS! I WASTED MY 500th post!!!! B.C
ARGGGTHHH!!!! I wanted to post here for my 500th post.... B.C

Where did I waste it? B.C

As long as it was whoring around it all good B.C :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

we get our shit pushed in b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

pm a ***** b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

my wifes car broke down b.c. :angry:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

smoothhoneypot's a girl b.c.



just found out b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

softchocolatechipcookies b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

my throat keeps burning up, dunno why b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 8 2005, 06:09 AM~3775063
> *my throat keeps burning up, dunno why b.c.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

chrome is king b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

tickleticklelollipop b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

used tampons bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

throwing hissy fits b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

twisted shit penis b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

rusty fenders b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

crooked rims b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Sep 7 2005, 09:20 PM~3773800
> *smoothhoneypot's a girl b.c.
> just found out b.c.
> *



:uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wanna be balleretes b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 8 2005, 12:40 PM~3775658
> *:uh:
> *




just kinda shocked me b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

shoot em up b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

missing head set b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Busted Nose BC

I paint my bike daily BC :roflmao:

Photoshop me a haircut NOT my whole head BC I remember that one Ali :roflmao:

Paperclips and bubble gum are better than bondo and welding BC :thumbsdown:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Stick a fork in it B.C


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

rusted rollerz b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

rusty spokes and nipples b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 8 2005, 08:09 AM~3775063
> *my throat keeps burning up, dunno why b.c.
> *


^^^ stop blowing dick b.c. :uh: ^^^
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

LIL B.C.
NO BIKES B.C.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

twisted fantasy b.c.











































j/k


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

str8 clown'n b.c. :uh: 





























































J/K :thumbsup: by the way i aint in TF for right now...


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

g-unit b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

bmx lowrider b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no club b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

car club b.c.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

The only thing we have done to our bike is purchased parts and frames built by someone else and put it together in our backyard... B.C


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

friday b.c.
next friday b.c.
friday after next b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

american b.c.
canadian b.c.
mexican b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

almost 85 pages b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

A man & His Bike B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

BIKE..........Man's Best Friend! B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bike is like another child b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

The chain keeps coming off my bike B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I wanna build a bike for my son B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 9 2005, 03:12 PM~3784213
> *The chain keeps coming off my bike B.C
> *


move the tire back a bit b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 9 2005, 02:19 PM~3784263
> *move the tire back a bit b.c. :biggrin:
> *


How do I do that? Every time I turn the one screw the other side turns too B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you better be kidding b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Use another wrench and hold the other nut b.c.

Yes it's me baby, I'm back b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

perdidos b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I finally make it back and you guys leave b.c.  :tears: :barf:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where you been b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I have been working b.c.

I have been busy so I only come in here for a little bit and then right back out b.c.

My boss is being culera b.c.

When I get home I sometimes log on, but not often b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm not kidding B.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I wanna go ride my bike tonight B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey, I've missed B.S'ing in here B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube+Sep 9 2005, 03:22 PM~3784286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here's your answer b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 9 2005, 03:29 PM~3784339
> *Hey, I've missed B.S'ing in here B.C
> *


same here b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Sep 9 2005, 02:28 PM~3784331
> *I have been working b.c.
> 
> I have been busy so I only come in here for a little bit and then right back out b.c.
> ...


CUUUUUULLEEEEERRRAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my boss isn't even here b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 9 2005, 03:32 PM~3784354
> *CUUUUUULLEEEEERRRAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Help me out girl, ven y dale unos chingasos b.c. :twak: :machinegun: Cali style


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i might have over done it b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Say smoothhoneypot hows the new truck b.c.

A co-worker's daughter has one and she said it's a gas gusler b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

new page b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll be back b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

WHat????? The Explorer Sports Trac????? NO, WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 9 2005, 02:46 PM~3784426
> *WHat????? The Explorer Sports Trac????? NO, WAY!!!!!!! B.C
> *


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

That's what she told me, but I don't know for a fact b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

4.0 engine B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Maybe cause mine is stick shift b.c


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Or maybe cause I was use to spending wayyyyyy 2 much on gas for the EXPEDITION B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Noe, How you been Brother? B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm almost going home b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh if it is a 4.0 it should be one then b.c.

I don't know what size engine her's is b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I hope you have a blessed Weekend B.C :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

yea, a 4.0 should seem like nothing compared to a 5.3 b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 9 2005, 03:50 PM~3784443
> *Noe, How you been Brother? B.C
> *


muy bien b.c.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey i'm out for now 5 o'clock going home b.c.

have a great weekend if I don't see you guys in here durning the week b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i'm gonna log out also b.c.

i might come one later in the afternoon b.c.

gotta keep working at having the best 16 inch in the land b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 9 2005, 04:56 PM~3784470
> *gotta keep working at having the best 16 inch in the land b.c.
> *


Dirty Minds b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 9 2005, 01:11 PM~3783793
> *str8 clown'n b.c.  :uh:
> J/K  :thumbsup: by the way i aint in TF for right now...
> *


it's coo do the damn thang


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

myfendergrindsthetirewheniturn b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

all our bikes are the same color b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

rainbow bright b.c.

new page again b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

new page again b.c. 
lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i need money bc 

stupid camera dont work bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

505 SLAMERS b.c. j/k :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahahaha i kno i did not make it up bc 

it was my dumbass friend who make it bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lol b.c.

hehehe b.c.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

shut then fuk up eric you know you made that up b.c.
J/K


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nah i did not want that name bc

i wanted to join majestics cc bc 

or destiny cc bc 

its ok bc


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

i want to join a bike club b.c.
i don't want to pay money b.c.
i live in the netherland b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dont want to pay money bc

dont u want club items bc

poor u in the netherlands bc


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

oooooo b.c.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

no i don't b.c.
you can better spend it on your bike b.c.
so the club get more props b.c.
yes i wan't them but it don't heve to b.c.
your right netherlands suck b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

come to the states bc 

still poor u in the netherlands bc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 10:23 AM~3788181
> *no i don't b.c.
> you can better spend it on your bike b.c.
> so the club get more props b.c.
> ...


How many bikes are out there in the Netherlands?


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

then u better look for a club with no fees b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

most clubs have fees bc


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

there are riders enough b.c.
can;t find em b.c.
i can find 2 but that's all b.c.
i do come to the states b.c.
for ten days  b.c.
are there any clubs that will let me join b.c.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

wtf is fees b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thats the $60 to join b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 10:29 AM~3788202
> *wtf is fees b.c.
> *


Thats where a club charges you a monthly fee for being in there club. Our club does not do that.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

can i join your club? b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

i was going to join majestics b.c.

they my homiez b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 11:33 AM~3788225
> *can i join your club? b.c.
> *


no b.c.

j/k b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 10:33 AM~3788225
> *can i join your club? b.c.
> *


I dont know? We just dont let anyone in our club. We are pretty demanding from our club memembers. Your bikes have to be really nice. Not just any bike can join.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no shit bc

me too we have conections with them bc

we kno 3 club membsers bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2005, 11:35 AM~3788237
> *I dont know? We just dont let anyone in our club. We are pretty demanding from our club memembers. Your bikes have to be really nice. Not just any bike can join.
> *


b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you can join TF b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 10:36 AM~3788244
> *no shit bc
> 
> me too we have conections with them bc
> ...


?


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:36 PM~3788246
> *you can join TF b.c.
> *


u can stop trying to start shit b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 11:36 AM~3788244
> *no shit bc
> 
> me too we have conections with them bc
> ...


dido b.c.

coo guys b.c.


i know alot of them b.c.


i used to be in a club with alot of them b.c.


old school fear of heights b.c.



OG B.C.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

with majestics cc bc 

or i wanted to join no limit from New Mexico bc 

just want a club in the big bad 505 bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

they my ****** b.c.



go way back b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 11:39 AM~3788256
> *with majestics cc bc
> 
> or i wanted to join no limit from New Mexico bc
> ...


AMOR,AMOR B.C.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

or once twisted fantacy not kidding


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 11:40 AM~3788266
> *or once twisted fantacy not  kidding
> *


i was gonna join that club b.c.

glad i didn't b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 12:38 PM~3788251
> *u can stop trying to start shit b.c.
> *


i'm not starting shit i was just trying to help lil nugga out b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 12:40 PM~3788266
> *or once twisted fantacy not  kidding
> *


what ???


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lowjoker77 b.c. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

just want for once to beat the Jokers from Juarez Mexico bc 

the best down here bc 

not too many bikes here bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 11:42 AM~3788275
> *what ???
> *


b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 10 2005, 12:41 PM~3788270
> *i was gonna join that club b.c.
> 
> glad i didn't b.c.
> *


were glad you didnt too b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

rep that shit b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 11:43 AM~3788282
> *were glad you didnt too b.c.
> *


dido b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:41 PM~3788271
> *i'm not starting shit i was just trying to help lil nugga out b.c.
> *


ok, but we dont need ya help b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes twisted fantacy but did not have a camera soo could not send them a pic


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 12:44 PM~3788291
> *yes twisted fantacy but did not have a camera soo could not send them a pic
> *


its twisted fantaSy b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok then bc 

im a dumbass bc

cant spell very well bc


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 12:48 PM~3788307
> *ok then bc
> 
> im a dumbass bc
> ...


lol b.c.
its alright b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who cares about TF b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

peace treaty b.c.


what that soundz good b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STR8 CLOWN'N b.c. lol


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 11:49 AM~3788311
> *who cares about TF b.c.
> *


not me b.c.


it's all bout lowriding b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 11:49 AM~3788314
> *STR8 CLOWN'N b.c. lol
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:49 PM~3788311
> *who cares about TF b.c.
> *


jealous b.c. :dunno: 
who cares about sc b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

im drunk b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hung over bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

yes and still drinking b.c.

woke up drunk b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

my idole bc 

i wanna be like u when i grow up bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 12:51 PM~3788319
> *jealous b.c.  :dunno:
> who cares about sc b.c.
> *


lmao b.c. 
are you guys comeing to the big show this comeing up jan 06


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

go for it b.c.


im gonna call you taday D b.c.


waithing for my dad to get home b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 10 2005, 12:53 PM~3788328
> *yes and still drinking b.c.
> 
> woke up drunk b.c.
> *


you drink to damn much b.c. 
then call me up at 1am wanting to talk you drunk ass b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:55 PM~3788335
> *lmao b.c.
> are you guys comeing to the big show this comeing up jan 06
> *


im not sure b.c.
maybe b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i hope b.c.
lol


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 11:56 AM~3788338
> *you drink to damn much b.c.
> then call me up at 1am wanting to talk you drunk ass b.c.
> *


ok b.c.

no 1am calls no more b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea right you drunk ass lmao b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

wyno 4 life b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:57 PM~3788344
> *i hope b.c.
> lol
> *


 :roflmao: b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i want eddie to bring his bike b.c.


----------



## lil giz (Sep 5, 2005)

ride rz 4 life b.c.
true ridaz b.c.
break it down b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lucky8lowrider b.c. :biggrin: 

eddie b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 01:01 PM~3788357
> *i want eddie to bring his bike b.c.
> *


no u dont b.c.

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

b.c.
:0 b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes i do i got 4 bikes comeing out for taht show b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

bring it b.c.

get sum b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

u aint ready b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I got a 26'' trike b.c.

and a 20'' 2 wheeler b.c.


and my boy got 2 lolo's b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i need a bike i an bike less b.c. 
i need to hustle so i can get these bikes done b.c.
STR8 CLOWN'N b.c. 
^^that one sounds good lmao


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

look at my new topic b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lmao b.c.

D you cazy b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

lets keep talking b.c.
we are almost to 100 pages b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

but i got 3 cars b.c.
but you seen my last bike b.c.
oh and it is still in the club so it will be there at the show in jan-06 b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

not ready now b.c.

january yes b.c.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

that will be cool b.c.
i will be posting the next 2 hours b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

keep talking b.c.


ok b.c.


im just getting drunk b.c.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

you just gonna write stupid things haha b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 10 2005, 01:05 PM~3788374
> *lmao b.c.
> 
> D you cazy b.c.
> *


i know i am homie b.c.
:biggrin:


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

at the and i hope i don't got 43 posts anymore lol b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

talk more bc

point less crap bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin: b.c.


> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:08 PM~3788387
> *i know i am homie b.c.
> :biggrin:
> *



my ***** b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you know it b.c


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

burger king b.c.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

i want to see ladies b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 10 2005, 01:06 PM~3788381
> *not ready now b.c.
> 
> january yes b.c.
> *


what class will your bike be in b.c. ?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:14 PM~3788415
> *burger king b.c.
> *


lol b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 11:08 AM~3788385
> *you just gonna write stupid things haha b.c.
> *


I started this post because I always read in magazines the stupidest car club or bike club names. I cant really remember any of the names but I couldnt believe that they went with some of those names.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

i love slow food b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

mine will be in b.c.
1 mild custom b.c.
1 trike b.c.
1 street custom b.c
1 full custom b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 12:15 PM~3788420
> *what class will your bike be in b.c. ?
> *


20'' 2 wheeler b.c.

:biggrin: b.c.


and 26'' trike mild b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2005, 12:16 PM~3788426
> *I started this post because I always read in magazines the stupidest car club or bike club names. I cant really remember any of the names but I couldnt believe that they went with some of those names.
> *


b.c.

this topic is cool b.c.

much props b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2005, 01:16 PM~3788426
> *I started this post because I always read in magazines the stupidest car club or bike club names. I cant really remember any of the names but I couldnt believe that they went with some of those names.
> *


look what you started b.c.
i am bored so i am posting in here b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

any custom parts or just custom frames b.c. ?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

Frontwalker b.c.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2005, 08:16 PM~3788426
> *I started this post because I always read in magazines the stupidest car club or bike club names. I cant really remember any of the names but I couldnt believe that they went with some of those names.
> *


everybody post things like that what's the big deal b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 01:18 PM~3788436
> *any custom parts or just custom frames b.c. ?
> *


the full one has a shit load of custom parts b.c
i need to get chromed b.c


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

what type of parts b.c. ?
twisted or faced b.c. ?


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

frontwalker b.c. 
like the name b.c.
That's not in the right topic 4 sure b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 12:18 PM~3788436
> *any custom parts or just custom frames b.c. ?
> *


no custom part's b.c.

building my shit the way i want it b.c.


im gonna build one with all custom part's b.c.



after i get these done first b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

cool b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

40.0z mickeys #1 b.c.


6 a day b.c.


got locked up for a week b.c.



sucked big time b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 10 2005, 01:20 PM~3788445
> *what type of parts b.c. ?
> twisted or faced b.c. ?
> *


some are twisted some are engraved b.c.
i even got some custom bird cage shit made for the mild bike b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 10 2005, 01:23 PM~3788461
> *40.0z mickeys #1 b.c.
> 6 a day b.c.
> got locked up for a week b.c.
> ...


stop drinking you dumb ass b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who want to go in the scale lows chat room b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:24 PM~3788465
> *stop drinking you dumb ass b.c.
> *


wyno foe life homie b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:25 PM~3788471
> *who want to go in the scale lows chat room b.c.
> *


me b.c.

be right there b.c.


i already know the pass b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

not the club one homie b.c. 
the bike one b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one in scale lows bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we are in scale lows chat room come on in b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

come on join in bc


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 12:28 PM~3788481
> *not the club one homie b.c.
> the bike one b.c.
> *


not working my comp is a pos b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo yo b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

BAD b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

p.i.m.p b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

RAD b.c.

Thrashers b.c.

bmx b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lets see who can talk more shit b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

fuck noe and he ugly green bike b.c.
just playing homie b.c.
been to any shows lately b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

woke up from a nap bc

neon light bc


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

trying to make a 100 page topic bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn lazy ass left me in the chat room by my self b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahahahah bc 

sorry man i tought u left bc

u stayed quiet for a wile bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i typed for like 5 mins and then i looked up and seen u left b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

FUCKER b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me bc 

pussy bc 

pedejos bc


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fixed my wifes car b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

noe impersonation "go to chat" bc


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

is this thing dead yet b.c.


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

itll never die bc


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

hmmm NeVerDeaD BC aint a bad name for a bc, bc


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

man ur funny bc 

im back from walmart bc 

got a digital camera for 40 buks bc 

and i fuked it up bc

ill return or exchange it tommorw bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

gonna sacrifice tomorrow's show b.c.

bigger one in 2 weeks b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo soy pendejo bc

94 and new page


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn u are going to make it to 100 b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hopefuly bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

never never never b.c


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

we will bc


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

helping to get to 100 b.c


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thank bc

a saturday nite bc

11:33 pm in Nm bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i changed my name b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i am bored b.c.
i need to get to bed b.c.
or get one of my cars done b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i saw bc 

rip lowjoker77 bc 

hello str8clown'n bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i know it is a sad day b.c.
but the champ is here STR8 CLOWN'N FOE LYFE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

orale homes bc 

that name is sik bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

man i can not wait till jan-06 b.c.
STR8 CLOWN'N is going to blow up hard b.c.
trying to get more members to join b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

but some people think club the first day have 200+ members b.c.

nope they grow little by little just like a plant b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u are tripin bc 

a plant of weed bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i know i am tripping b.c.

lmao i am tired but can not sleep b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

12:06 bc

sunday today bc

ill go to a car show tommorw bc 

hope fuly there will be bikes bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is 1:11 here and i did not get my dick wet tonight i am pissest b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the girl on tv made my dick go dorng dorng dorng b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf bc 

no pussy for u bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i know that is why i got 2 girls for b.c.

so if the other one did not want to the other one can b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

player bc

95 page bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit i got a wife with a girl on the side b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u are a mack daddy bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah i have wife that is bi and like to spend time with the ladies to b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am going to bed homies b.c.

talk to you all tomorrow b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pissed off bc 

here 1:23 am bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol damn still on 95 b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt bc


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

bump ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up cat long time no see b.c.


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is gettin played out bc


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

i wanna see it reach 100 bc


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats why im posting random useless shit bc


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

good morning b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I told y'all it will reach 100 b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 11 2005, 01:22 AM~3791234
> *nah i have wife that is bi and like to spend time with the ladies to b.c.
> *


You're a nasty azz man b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 10 2005, 02:06 PM~3788380
> *oh and it is still in the club so it will be there at the show in jan-06 b.c.
> *


four bikes will be there b.c.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

bad name for a bike club?

if there is a "b.c" after this sentence we are gay b.c


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I see at the bottom of the screen Sic'N'Twisted and Emillion b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Sep 11 2005, 09:57 AM~3792186
> *if there is a "b.c" after this sentence we are gay b.c
> *


I guess that makes me a lesbian b.c. :biggrin:

new page again and again b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can i watch b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like g on g action b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

me too b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

lets keep writing b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am one lucky guy i get to see g on g ation everyday b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

hate it or love it b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we aqre up to 96 pages damn of nothing at all b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

we are almost there b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

some times i hate it but most the time i love it b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i am bored and both my girls are gone damn the luck b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Keep it going b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

big show jan 21-22 2006 be there b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

keep writing b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

still loving it b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

almost 97 pages b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn where is everyone at b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry homie you jumped the gun b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

??? b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

fucking flood control b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

new page b.c.

97th page b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS DO THIS B.C


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

3 more pages b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I HATE FLOOD CONTROL B.C :angry:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

until 100 pages b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CAN WE MAKE IT B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YES WE CAN B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL ALONE B.C


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think we can i think we can b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

watch the mod delete this topic one post away from page 100 b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 11 2005, 08:18 AM~3792283
> *i think we can i think we can b.c.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AIN'T NO STOPPING US NOW B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 11 2005, 08:19 AM~3792285
> *watch the mod delete this topic one post away from page 100 b.c.
> *


THAT WOULD SUCK B.C


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 11 2005, 09:19 AM~3792285
> *watch the mod delete this topic one post away from page 100 b.c.
> *


:0 dont say that b.c. :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

but that is something he would do b.c.

i like talking shit about my club memebrs b.c.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

yes we can make it.... maybe even by tonight ???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

dsweet if fine just ask the dumb fuck in my club forum b.c.

i am pissest not b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah....Okay....b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn on boy is on you like white on rice b.c.

sweating and all that shit b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EATING BREAKFAST AND TYPING AT THE SAME TIME B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

POTATOES AND EGGS B.C


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what the fuck end some pussy and type at the same time b.c.

try and do that b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

to early to eat can not eat til later on in the day b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i need to get my hair done b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EAT NOW OR EAT IT COLD B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOING TO WORK ON MY '52 CAR B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CHECK BACK IN A FEW B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHERES SOCIOS(RAUL) AT B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BC


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

time to hustle b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

trying to raise up 2g's so i can buy a new lowrider


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

working on a new custom frame b.c.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thats Eddie using someone elses name B.C. :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 11 2005, 09:03 AM~3792439
> *working on a new custom frame b.c.
> *


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

wickeddragon is a dick rider b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HURRY UP AND POST B.C


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 11 2005, 10:04 AM~3792442
> *Thats Eddie using someone elses name B.C.  :roflmao:
> *


that's what i was thinking b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ME TOO B.C


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 11 2005, 10:04 AM~3792442
> *Thats Eddie using someone elses name B.C.  :roflmao:
> *


now that is some funny shit b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who has new shit comeing out in the 06 b.c.

ok i know TF does anybody else b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i remember a mod saying he was posting from new york b.c.

eddie is from new york b.c.

lucky8lowrider is not b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea he is from new york but he can log on under some one elses name b.c.

but that is not him he would have said we are all jealous and he is comeing out in the 07 or 08 or 09 or sometime b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

only one more page to go b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

he says that all the time b.c.

don't you read posts b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i know but then he says we are jealous of store bought parts b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALMOST THERE B.C


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHERE DID EVERY ONE GO B.C


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think you made someone cry he left b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the champ is herre b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 11 2005, 09:20 AM~3792500
> *the champ is herre b.c.
> *


SO IS THE WHOLE MUTHA FUCKIN SHOW B.C


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who will be on top of page 100 b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

look what i am trying to get the cash up to buy b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the champ b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

think i can str8 clown on fools in that b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

buick century ??? b.c.

never need one like that b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

look at you 2 just sitting there waiting to see who is on top b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bathroom break b.c.

check up on the kids out in the backyard b.c.

be right back b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can not beat the price on it b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NICE CAR B.C


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn he left us again b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

i gotta hang over b.c.

i passed out last night b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

there's my nugga wuz up homie sorry i did not call u back last night b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE DID IT B.C 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

100 pages we did it b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

it's all good homie b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i went to church earlier today b.c.

I Love God b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i did not go to church b.c.

i love god too b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i love him so much i am doing a bike for him


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am doing up some shit now b.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

crappy bikes b.c.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I guess this is the end b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

think again b.c.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes 100 page bc

we did it bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another post b.c.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 11 2005, 12:28 PM~3792535
> *i gotta hang over b.c.
> 
> i passed out last night b.c.
> *


did u wake up with "deeeezzzzz nuts" on your forehead? b.c. :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

dirty whitewalls b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thumbs down b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

IM PROUD OF ALL OFF YOU!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

bored b.c


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

gay mudafukkas B.C.
just playin b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

100 PAGES IN THIS BITCH BC


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

101 b.c.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

the_cat is drunk again BC :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gas is expensive as hell BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Deflated Tires BC :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2005, 09:01 PM~3795378
> *IM PROUD OF ALL OFF YOU!!!!!
> *


B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

yo bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

los gatos b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

lowriders are for gangstas b.c.


:uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

preppy ridaz b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

ass raiders b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

meat puppets b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

dirty noe b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

clean cut b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

circumsized b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

un-circumsized b.c.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

circumsized b.c.



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 09:03 AM~3797625
> *un-circumsized b.c.
> *



What's the difference B.C ? :uh:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

MAAAANNN!!! I missed the 100th PAge celebration...... THAT SUCKS!!!! B.C


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 08:03 AM~3797625
> *un-circumsized b.c.
> *


  Too much information Noe.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 12 2005, 09:22 AM~3798029
> *circumsized b.c.
> What's the difference B.C ? :uh:
> *


How old are you? You should already know about that...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah smoothhoneypot how old are you b.c


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

SCHWINN'S ARE FOR OG'S B.C.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the champ is here b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2005, 11:35 AM~3798100
> *  Too much information Noe.
> *


i was just doing the opposite of what ali was typing :dunno: b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've been misspelling lots of words today b.c.

i'm worried b.c.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you spend to much time on here b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've been gone for an hour b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anti-ali b.c.

ali & friends b.c. :roflmao:

ali & company b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

38 more pages b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

this is bullshit and is barely a lowrider bike topic.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

envious haters b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

bc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

this is a bike off topic b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ali need's a damn spinner b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

i'm hella bored b.c


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

supercosmicloverims b.c.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHOSDOINGWHATTOWHOFORHOWMUCHB.C :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 12 2005, 08:01 PM~3801163
> *this is a bike off topic b.c.
> *


not for long b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

1ofakind is the coolest moderator b.c.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 09:13 PM~3801738
> *1ofakind is the coolest moderator b.c.
> *


Brown Nose B.C. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lock this damn topic or delete it b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 12 2005, 08:14 PM~3801746
> *Brown Nose B.C.  :cheesy:
> *


just trying to keep the topic from getting locked or deleted b.c.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

foe real b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lol bc


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 12 2005, 06:14 PM~3801266
> *ali need's a damn spinner b.c.
> *


alright i'll get one just for you b.c.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 13 2005, 05:19 AM~3803712
> *alright i'll get one just for you b.c.
> *


okay bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

paint chips b.c.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:22 AM~3803840
> *paint chips b.c.
> *


DON'T USE PAINT STRIPPER B.C.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2005, 09:36 AM~3798104
> *How old are you? You should already know about that...
> *



Of course I do B.C

Sensation B.C  

Hahaha B.C


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2005, 09:41 AM~3798129
> *yeah smoothhoneypot how old are you b.c
> *


32 B.C


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

whats up bc


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

down under b.c.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

haha b.c. :barf:


----------

